# Herr-der-Ringe-Serie auf Amazon Prime: 25 Mio. Zuschauer in den ersten 24 Stunden



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. September 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Herr-der-Ringe-Serie auf Amazon Prime: 25 Mio. Zuschauer in den ersten 24 Stunden*

					Der Serienstart von Herr der Ringe: Die Ringe der Macht ist geglückt: Mit 25 Millionen Zuschauern am ersten Tag konnte Amazon einen Rekord brechen. Die Konkurrenz in Form von Game of Thrones: House of the Dragon wurde zudem deutlich übertroffen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Herr-der-Ringe-Serie auf Amazon Prime: 25 Mio. Zuschauer in den ersten 24 Stunden*


----------



## Bärenmarke (4. September 2022)

Ich hab die ersten beiden Folgen auch gesehen und bisher ist die Story sehr dürftig, vor allem nervt dieser Woke Unsinn der jetzt auch schon bei Amazon um sich greift und den ganzen Spaß an der Serie verdirbt.


----------



## iltisjim (4. September 2022)

Ich bin total begeistert. Endlich wieder in die Welt eintauchen.


----------



## theGucky (4. September 2022)

Schon der Anfang ist unrealistisch. Volle Rüstung bei eisiger Kälte und mit dem Schuhwerk hätten sie nicht einen Schritt beim klettern machen können.


----------



## facehugger (4. September 2022)

theGucky schrieb:


> Schon der Anfang ist unrealistisch. Volle Rüstung bei eisiger Kälte und mit dem Schuhwerk hätten sie nicht einen Schritt beim klettern machen können.


Das sind Elfen/Elben, die wiegen doch nur höchstens 20kg und können auch fliegen. Im dunkeln

Gruß


----------



## Lios Nudin (4. September 2022)

> 25 Mio. Zuschauer in den ersten 24 Stunden



So soll’s sein, weiter so.


----------



## Nuallan (4. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich hab die ersten beiden Folgen auch gesehen und bisher ist die Story sehr dürftig, vor allem nervt dieser Woke Unsinn der jetzt auch schon bei Amazon um sich greift und den ganzen Spaß an der Serie verdirbt.


Nö, der verdirbt höchstens dir den Spaß, warum auch immer. Ich hab damit kein Problem.


----------



## SanchoBanano (4. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich hab die ersten beiden Folgen auch gesehen und bisher ist die Story sehr dürftig, vor allem nervt dieser Woke Unsinn der jetzt auch schon bei Amazon um sich greift und den ganzen Spaß an der Serie verdirbt.


Weil z.B. die Zwergenfrau schwarz ist und keinen Bart hat ist die ganze Serie Müll? 
Weil wirklich "Woke Unsinn" konnte ich bisher, außer der farbigen Darsteller nicht sehen, oder hab ich was verpasst?


theGucky schrieb:


> Schon der Anfang ist unrealistisch. Volle Rüstung bei eisiger Kälte und mit dem Schuhwerk hätten sie nicht einen Schritt beim klettern machen können.


Du solltest deine ironie besser kennzeichnen.


----------



## AyC (4. September 2022)

Warum schaut man eigentlich (Fantasy-) Serien, wenn man das Ziel hat "Fehler" zu finden? Ich habe die ersten 2 Folgen unbeeinflusst geschaut und hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß an einer Serie. Qualität, Story, alles ist bereitet für weitere tolle Folgen!


----------



## Gleirum (4. September 2022)

SanchoBanano schrieb:


> Weil z.B. die Zwergenfrau schwarz ist und keinen Bart hat ist die ganze Serie Müll?
> Weil wirklich "Woke Unsinn" konnte ich bisher, außer der farbigen Darsteller nicht sehen, oder hab ich was verpasst?











						Neue Richtlinien von Amazon Studios: Ein Möchtegern-Fortschritt
					

Amazon Studios führt neue Diversity-Richtlinien ein. Sie muten fortschrittlich an, doch eigentlich wird die Schauspielerei damit überflüssig.




					taz.de
				





AyC schrieb:


> Warum schaut man eigentlich (Fantasy-) Serien, wenn man das Ziel hat "Fehler" zu finden? Ich habe die ersten 2 Folgen unbeeinflusst geschaut und hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß an einer Serie. Qualität, Story, alles ist bereitet für weitere tolle Folgen!


Weil Märchen und Fantasieerzählungen einen Handlungsrahmen haben, welcher auch Weißheiten und Botschaften vermitteln kann.

Dieser Rahmen ist in Fortführungen zu achten und nicht eines Zeitgeistes zu unterwerfen. 
Siehe "Winnetou".

Da diese Serie von Amazon kein eigenständigs Produkt ist (Silmarillion), hat es sich an diese Vorlagen zu halten und diese fortzuführen.

Es möchte ja auch am "Ruhm" des Originals teilhaben und VERDIENEN.


----------



## AyC (4. September 2022)

Das ist schon klar und natürlich muss eine Geschichte stimmig sein. Mir geht es um solche Aussagen:



theGucky schrieb:


> Schon der Anfang ist unrealistisch. Volle Rüstung bei eisiger Kälte und mit dem Schuhwerk hätten sie nicht einen Schritt beim klettern machen können.



Ist doch völlig egal, ob da ein Fantasy-Charakter bei kalten Temperaturen vielleicht die falsche Kleidungswahl getroffen hat. Ein Frodo wurde nicht getötet, weil er eine super leichte Rüstung angehabt hatte. Geht im echten Leben auch nicht.


----------



## Baer85 (4. September 2022)

Gleirum schrieb:


> Weißheiten


Freudscher Versprecher? 


Gleirum schrieb:


> Da diese Serie von Amazon kein eigenständigs Produkt ist (Silmarillion), hat es sich an diese Vorlagen zu halten und diese fortzuführen.


Die P. J. Filme haben sich auch nicht genau an die Buchvorlage gehalten. Sowas nennt man kreative Freiheiten.


----------



## Infi1337 (4. September 2022)

Gleirum schrieb:


> Neue Richtlinien von Amazon Studios: Ein Möchtegern-Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Amazon Studios führt neue Diversity-Richtlinien ein. Sie muten fortschrittlich an, doch eigentlich wird die Schauspielerei damit überflüssig.
> ...


Ich denke der Zug ist abgefahren.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (4. September 2022)

Ich empfinde es bisher einfach als eine 0815-Fantasy-Serie.
Von den 750 Millionen bis 1 Milliarde USD Produktionskosten habe ich auch noch nichts gesehen.

Ich sehe die selben Fehler, wie sie viele moderne Produktionen machen:
Man nimmt glattgebügelte klischeehafte Charaktere, woraus schwache und unnötige Dialoge resultieren.
Man springt zwischen unzähligen Orten, Zeiten und Perspektiven hin und her, weil man kein vernünftiges Storytelling mehr hinkriegt.
Man baut "perfekte" (aber auch sterile) virtuelle Sets am Computer statt sich in der realen Welt umzuschauen.
Man hat vergessen welchen mächtigen Effekt eine gute Filmmusik hat.


----------



## iago (4. September 2022)

Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen, schönes World Building, tolle Schauplätze und man merkt wie viel Geld da reingesteckt wurde, könnte glatt aus den Filmen sein. Vom Stil hat man versucht sich an Peter Jacksons Interpretation heranzuführen inkl. diverser Zwergennasen Close-Ups von denen es auch ein, zwei weniger getan hätten.

Was mich am meisten überrascht hat, dass Amazon die Serie sogar in Dolby Vision sendet, wusste gar nicht dass die darauf umgeschwenkt sind. Auch hat man die Kompressionsschraube diesmal nicht so hart angesetzt, dass man nur noch blockige Farbflecke gesehen hat wie z.B. bei Reacher.


----------



## rhalin (4. September 2022)

Finde die Serie gut bisher, schön für die Couch und Hirn abschalten 
Allerdings bisher nicht viel Handlung aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch.
Und zum Thema Diversität, tja, bin da zwiegespalten.
Einerseits habe ich grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, andererseit frage ich mich schon weshalb manche Bewohner Mittelerdes nun dunkelhäutig sind.
Man darf ja nicht vergessen das die Hautfarbe einen Sinn hat, Schutz vor Sonne.
Ich bin jetzt kein Fachmann aber gibts in Mittelerde so etwas wie die Äquatorregion?
Daher könnten die dann ja eingewandert sein, schwieriges Thema


----------



## facehugger (4. September 2022)

Gleirum schrieb:


> Neue Richtlinien von Amazon Studios: Ein Möchtegern-Fortschritt
> 
> 
> Amazon Studios führt neue Diversity-Richtlinien ein. Sie muten fortschrittlich an, doch eigentlich wird die Schauspielerei damit überflüssig.
> ...


Du solltest aufpassen, was du hier schreibst. Nicht das dir der Begriff "Weißheit" (dieses Wort wird übrigens mit s geschrieben) noch im Munde herumgedreht wird 

Gruß


----------



## 1xok (4. September 2022)

Habe mir gestern die erste Folge angeschaut und musste mich schon durchs letzte Drittel regelrecht quälen. Es ist für mich ein herber Abfall an Qualität, was Geschichte, Dialoge und nicht zuletzt die Musik anbelangt, wenn man zuvor 80h Nier: Automata gespielt hat. Davon würde ich mir mal eine Serie wünschen. Am liebsten als japanischen Anime.

Tolkien hat ja das Erzählsystem, was eben auch in den Nier Spielen genutzt wird, begründet. Es gibt eine komplexe Welt und Mythologie (bei Tolkien sogar komplett ausgearbeitet), die den Hintergrund für die eigentliche Geschichte bildet. Das ist eine äußerst starke Symbiose, die den Erzähler vor Unstimmigkeiten bewahrt, während der Großteil der Geschichte unbestimmt bleibt, weil nicht Bestandteil der Erzählung. Hier kann dann die Phantasie des Lesers, Zuschauers oder eben des Spielers Raum greifen. Dadurch haben Tolkiens Erzählungen auch eine äußerst ergiebige Metaebene. Bei den _Ringen der Macht_ bleibt davon gefühlt wenig übrig. Vielmehr hat man das Gefühl, dass hinter der nächsten Ecke gleich Morgoth persönlich hervorspringen könnte.

Ich finde das Fan Artwork auf https://lotr.fandom.com/ größtenteils sehr viel stimmiger als alles, was uns bisher in millionenschweren Filmen präsentiert wurde. Und auch davon würde ich mir keinen Film ansehen wollen, wobei ich die Filme von Peter Jackson noch aus Pflichtgefühl geschaut habe. Nur beim Hobbit musste ich immer wieder spulen. Anstatt diese einzigartige Geschichte zu erzählen, türmten sich Kampfszenen aufeinander, die ebenso lang wie idiotisch waren.  Aber in Jacksons Filmen gab es immer mal wieder ein Schmankerl wie den recht gut getroffenen (und gesprochenen) Smaug. Dadurch mochte ich mir das größtenteils noch ansehen. Und viele Spannungsbögen und auch Dialoge wurde natürlich von Tolkien direkt übernommen. Tolkiens Qualitäten als Erzähler zogen dadurch immerhin teilweise auch in die Filme ein.

In dieser Hinsicht erwarte ich nach dem Ansehen der ersten Folge von den _Ringen der Macht_ gar nichts mehr. Diesen Leuten fällt nicht wirklich etwas ein und sie sind nicht bereit irgendein Risiko einzugehen. Und die Zeit und das Talent über Jahrzehnte eine große Geschichte zu entwickeln haben sie nicht.

Ich mache dann lieber mit  Nier: Replicant weiter  und am Ende des Jahres vielleicht Drakengard. Wozu Tolkiens Anhänge, die er bewusst als solche verfasst hat, in einer Fertigsauce aus Hollywood Klamauk aufkochen, wenn in unseren Tagen Leute wie Taro Yoko aktiv sind? Ich lebe nicht lang genug, um mir alles ansehen zu können.


----------



## Gleirum (4. September 2022)

Baer85 schrieb:


> Freudscher Versprecher?
> 
> Die P. J. Filme haben sich auch nicht genau an die Buchvorlage gehalten. Sowas nennt man kreative Freiheiten.


Wer weiß....

Die Grundelemente und Struktur hat Jackson nicht einem Zeitgeist unterworfen und ist ordentlich nah genug am Buch geblieben.


Sollen wir jetzt noch alle unsere Geschichten und Märchen Umschreiben die seit Jahrhunderten überliefert wurden (Gebrüder Grimm z.B.?) 

Weil eine kleine unbedeutende *Twitterblase *es sich so sehr wünscht?


----------



## Nuallan (4. September 2022)

Gleirum schrieb:


> Weil eine kleine unbedeutende *Twitterblase *es sich so sehr wünscht?


Ist eher andersrum. Eine kleine unbedeutende Blase will weiter in der Vergangenheit hängenbleiben und heult laut rum, wird aber zum Glück von der Industrie gekonnt ignoriert.

Soll nicht heißen das diese Industrie es nicht öfter mal komplett übertrieben hat mit ihrem "Fortschritt", aber bei Rings of Power sehe ich das nicht. Man muss sich halt jeden Fall einzeln angucken, statt schon beim ersten Trailer 6 Monate vor Start der Serie die Säbel rauszuholen, wie es viele getan haben, nur weil in einer Fantasy(!)-Serie ein paar farbige Schauspieler auftauchen.


1xok schrieb:


> In dieser Hinsicht erwarte ich nach dem Ansehen der ersten Folge von den _Ringen der Macht_ gar nichts mehr. Dieses Leuten fällt nicht wirklich etwas ein und sie sind nicht bereit irgendein Risiko einzugehen. Und die Zeit und das Talent über Jahrzehnte eine große Geschichte zu entwickeln haben sie nicht.


Das stimmt leider. 25% der Staffel sind schon rum und das Tempo ist quälend langsam, weil es wie heute üblich wieder auf Streaming-Abo-Tempo gedrosselt wurde. Das sie kein Risiko eingehen war auch abzusehen bei dem Budget. Aber schlecht ist die Serie trotzdem nicht. Mal abwarten.


----------



## Baer85 (4. September 2022)

Gleirum schrieb:


> Sollen wir jetzt noch alle unsere Geschichten und Märchen Umschreiben die seit Jahrhunderten überliefert wurden (Gebrüder Grimm z.B.?)


Ich hätte da nichts gegen. Warum auch nicht? Kann klappen oder nicht. Es schmälert ja nicht den Wert der originalen Geschichte, wenn der Versuch floppt.

Hat für mich z.B. bei King Arthur ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## 4thVariety (4. September 2022)

Der Name der Serie unterstellt, dass das zentrale Element der Serie das Herstellen der Ringe ist, das wären ganze zwei Seiten im Silmarillion. Dazu dann noch vier Seiten Kurzabriss über die Konflikte die daraus entstanden sind und das Ganze deckt dann 2000 (!) Jahre Geschichte ab. Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass 99,99% dessen was auf dem Bildschirm passiert für die Serie erfunden werden musste. Klar, Galadriel irgendwie muss die da mit drinhängen (was man aus dem Silmarillion selbst nur indirekt ableiten kann, nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Es ist ein wenig als wolle man einen ereignisgetreuen Film über den 2. Weltkrieg machen ohne überhaupt die Namen der beteiligten Länder zu kennen.

Von daher ist es nicht verkehrt, dass man das anders aufgezogen hat und Galadriel eine kompakte Origin Story gibt und nicht eine die widersprüchlich über 400 Seiten und 10.000 Jahre verteilt ist.

Jetzt würde ich behaupten es gibt bestimmt einen Screen-Test wie es aussieht, wenn man den Zwerginnen Bärte gibt. Da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Fokustestgruppe das einfach niedergevotet hat und so ein Beinbruch ist das jetzt nicht. Das gleiche gilt für die Diskussion um Hautfarben. Die gezeigten Rassen MIttelerdes sind kulturell konsistent, im Auftreten und ihren Eigenheiten zu sprechen, da ist kein Bruch mit den Büchern und die Hautfarbe ist das letzte worüber man sich den Kopf zerbrechen muss. Die Alternative wäre eine Welt zu zeigen die effektiv den Prinzipien des Ethnopluralismus folgt und in der die Bewohner effektiv ein System der Apartheit unter Völkern errichtet haben. Dann hätte wir eine Amazon Serie die effektiv eine Ideologie aus dem weit rechten Spektrum als normal darstellt. Das kann aus Sicht eines Menschen der liberal sein will und der Vernunft mehr folgt als der Ideologie nicht das Zielt sein. Im Sinne von Tolkien wäre das sicherlich nicht gewesen wage ich zu behaupten.


----------



## Bloodrock (4. September 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Der Name der Serie unterstellt, dass das zentrale Element der Serie das Herstellen der Ringe ist, das wären ganze zwei Seiten im Silmarillion. Dazu dann noch vier Seiten Kurzabriss über die Konflikte die daraus entstanden sind und das Ganze deckt dann 2000 (!) Jahre Geschichte ab. Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass 99,99% dessen was auf dem Bildschirm passiert für die Serie erfunden werden musste. Klar, Galadriel irgendwie muss die da mit drinhängen (was man aus dem Silmarillion selbst nur indirekt ableiten kann, nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen. Es ist ein wenig als wolle man einen ereignisgetreuen Film über den 2. Weltkrieg machen ohne überhaupt die Namen der beteiligten Länder zu kennen.
> 
> Von daher ist es nicht verkehrt, dass man das anders aufgezogen hat und Galadriel eine kompakte Origin Story gibt und nicht eine die widersprüchlich über 400 Seiten und 10.000 Jahre verteilt ist.
> 
> Jetzt würde ich behaupten es gibt bestimmt einen Screen-Test wie es aussieht, wenn man den Zwerginnen Bärte gibt. Da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die Fokustestgruppe das einfach niedergevotet hat und so ein Beinbruch ist das jetzt nicht. Das gleiche gilt für die Diskussion um Hautfarben. Die gezeigten Rassen MIttelerdes sind kulturell konsistent, im Auftreten und ihren Eigenheiten zu sprechen, da ist kein Bruch mit den Büchern und die Hautfarbe ist das letzte worüber man sich den Kopf zerbrechen muss. Die Alternative wäre eine Welt zu zeigen die effektiv den Prinzipien des Ethnopluralismus folgt und in der die Bewohner effektiv ein System der Apartheit unter Völkern errichtet haben. Dann hätte wir eine Amazon Serie die effektiv eine Ideologie aus dem weit rechten Spektrum als normal darstellt. Das kann aus Sicht eines Menschen der liberal sein will und der Vernunft mehr folgt als der Ideologie nicht das Zielt sein. Im Sinne von Tolkien wäre das sicherlich nicht gewesen wage ich zu behaupten.



Oder man lässt moderne, politische Messages mal außen vor und hält sich an die Logik und an die Lore

1. Die Zwerge verstecken ihre Weiber. Besonders wahrscheinlich die Prinzessin
2. Sie leben in nem Berg. Ohne Sonnenlicht. Woher die Pigmentierung? Das ist einfach ein Logikloch

Das andere People of Color vorkommen. Meinetwegen. Es spielt vor Mittelerde, ergo dürften die Menschen noch anders verteilt sein, nicht in Rhun, Harad. Mittelerde bildet halt ein mittelalterliches Europa ab und People of Color kommen nunmal einfach eher in südlichen Gefilden vor. Numenor ist ja eher mediterran, und ein Angelpunkt. Kein Problem wenn da PoC auftauchen oder gar die Hauptrolle spielen. Das ist die Logik. Und ja die kann man auch auf Fantasy anwenden. Daher halt die Weißbrotversammlung beim Herrn der Ringe. Dort gibt es auch People of Color. Sind sogar in den Filmen zu sehen.

Es geht rein um dieses Aufdrücken. Natürlich muss es eine Zwergenprinzessin sein, natürlich ist sie schwarz, natürlich ist es ein schwarzer Elb (die Elben hat Tolkien extrem detailliert beschrieben, keine Schwarzen, keine Spitzohren, dafür andersweltlich. Er orientierte sie an Feen und Faunsagen. Wie dem Sommernachtstraum). Jetzt drückt Amazon mir das auf. Natürlich liebt Shaftelb ne Weiße und die bösen weißen wollen das nicht. Bruuuuuh. Lustig das er den Bogen hält wie ein moderner schwarzer Gangster der Cribs. Er würde nie was treffen, aber sieht edgy aus.

Wie man ein Rassismus-Fantasystory aufzieht, zeigt The Witcher oder Dragon Age. Denn die tollen Autoren machen es halt mit einer modernen Message, anstatt logisch zu denken und eher Menschen vs. Nichtmenschen oder Templer vs. Magier. Es ist einfach billig und eine Message die nix da fehl am Platz ist.

Was mich nach 5 Minuten zum Abschalten bewegte:

- Production Quality ist gut? Sag das dem schlecht gemachten CGI Papierschiffchen, den grauenhaften Fönfrisuren oder dem Hobbit Celebrimbor. Der ist nicht andersweltlich. Der sieht aus wie Justin Schmidt der bei der Omma den Rasen mäht. Gut selbe Diskussion gabs bei Hugo Weaving. Der Hobbit hat mit LEe Pace gezeigt welche Schauspieler man dafür nimmt und mit Timothy Chalamet hätte man Hochkaräter gehabt

-Die Schauspieler sind unbekannt. Ergo denke ich es sind vor allem welche aus dem Hollywood Woke Lager. Gecastet nach Ideologie. Da schalte ich House of Dragons ein und siehe da......zig bekannte, große Namen

-Galadriel ist nervig und ne Mary Sue. Sie weiß alles, sie kann alles, sie erklärt alles. Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen. So baut man keinen Charakter auf zu dem ich connect. Dazu dieses Warrior Feature um sie stark wirken zu lassen. Das ist sowas von Non Canon und am Ende wieder ne Männerfigur die von ner Frau gespielt wird. Der Witz ist: Galadriel ist in der Lore und bei Jackson ein fckin Powerhouse. Ganz ohne Schwerter und billige Larp Rüstung, ohne das sie ne Eismauer hochklettert in voller Platte. Sie ist die Einzige die Sauron das Wasser reichen kann. Aber ja. Gebt ihr ne Armor und nen Witcher Schwert. Das lässt sie stark erscheinen. Dazu diese Schauspielerin. was war die Vorraussetzung? Blond? Weil von der schönsten Elbin ever seh ich da nix. Eher blasse, graue Maus ohne Wangenknochen und Ausstrahlung. Hat Jackson besser gemacht. Der scherte sich auch ums Material

-0815 Klischees. Schwerter werden auf dem Rücken getragen, Bögen cool gehalten, jede Rüstung sieht aus wie bei Wish bestellt und bei Orange County Choppers gepimpt. Hauptsache Chrom. Das einzige was überzeugt sind die eingekauften Designs der Orks bzw. Die stammen aber von Lee und Howe. Alleine diese Großschwerter am Anfang, ich mein cmon. Was ist das ? Dungeons and fckin dragons mit Jeremy Irons? Elbenhandwerk ist fein und von höchster Qualität. Nicht so LaserLARP wie das hier. Jackson hat das besser gemacht.

-Der Look. Zu Clean. Colorgrading Standard. Macht House of Dragons besser. Man hat aus dem Hobbit nix gelernt. 2 Staffel kommt ja dann ohne Neuseeland aus, wird also noch mal schlechter. Hauptsache Greenscreen. Ich finde die Shots hat sogar Wheel of Time besser hingekriegt. Ansonsten sehe ich keinen Unterschied.

-Die Story. Wenn das so weiter geht gute Nacht. Man merkt halt das alles aus den Fingern gesogen wurde. Das Silmarilion gilt als unverfilmbar und hier macht man aus 2 Seiten 5 Staffeln. Klar das da viel leeres Gelaber und null Pacing dabei ist, noch dazu kennt man den Endboss und den Ausgang. Schlechte Vorraussetzungen. Es bleibt also nur der Legacy Effekt....das Leute ab und an sagen "Ach hier guck das kenn ich". Daher auch die Haarfüße. Non Canon. Ich sags immer wieder.

25 Millionen haben eingeschaltet? Wie viele haben durchgeguckt? Und bringt man die Zahlen in der Midseason. Klar hat die ersten beiden Folgen JEDER geguckt. Saul ist rum, es steht Herr der Ringe drauf (ist aber nicht drin). Klar schaltet das erstmal jeder ein. Boba Fett haben auch viele erstmal eingeschaltet.

Was bleibt noch? Ach ja. Weekly Release. Toll. Wie im Fernsehen. Genau dafür hat man doch Streaming.


Und ich sehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wo die Milliarde steckt. Viel CGI ok, aber ich denke da ging wieder 50% ins Marketing. 250 Millionen in die lachhaften Rechte an quasi gar nichts.

Die eingekaufte Kritikerjournaille natürlich "DAS IST DAS NÄCHSTE GOT" nur um dann beim nächsten Video auf den Hatetrain für Clicks aufzuspringen.

Btw da gibts ein nächsten GOT. Es nennt sich House of Dragons. Guckt das. Ist auch nicht der Oberhammer aber WEIT besser als das hier.

Ich habe nix gegen Fanfiction. Shadows of Mordor fand ich ok. Es wird nur so sein das die Leute das hier als Kanon sehen werden. "Aber Galadriel hat doch Sauron mit dem Schwert besiegt, das war bei Amazon". Und da möchte ich als Herr Der Ringe Fan lange vor den Filmen einfach nur sowas von hart Kotzen.

Christopher hat sich über die Hobbit Filme aufgeregt? Spätestens jetzt wäre er hinüber. Aber er hätte diesen Müll nie zugelassen. Ein billiges Machwerk eines gierigen Großkonzerns. Die Hobbitfilme sind da noch weit besser.

Und ja.....selbst ohne Woky da Message und LGBTQHDGDL Zwergen wäre das ne 0 von 10. Respect the Lore. Für den Chipsfressenden Bingewatcherpleb der eh nur aufs Handy glotzt während das läuft mags reichen. Aber bei dem Erbe.......0 von 10.


----------



## LuciusSolari (4. September 2022)

rhalin schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Diversität, tja, bin da zwiegespalten.
> Einerseits habe ich grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, andererseit frage ich mich schon weshalb manche Bewohner Mittelerdes nun dunkelhäutig sind.
> Man darf ja nicht vergessen das die Hautfarbe einen Sinn hat, Schutz vor Sonne.
> Ich bin jetzt kein Fachmann aber gibts in Mittelerde so etwas wie die Äquatorregion?
> Daher könnten die dann ja eingewandert sein, schwieriges Thema


Diese Argumentationslinie find ich immer ein bisschen irritierend. Und Ähnliches habe ich bis jetzt in wirklich jedem Thread zu „Ringe der Macht“ gelesen. Bei Fantasy akzeptiert man grundsätzlich die Prämisse, dass die Naturgesetzte unserer Welt nicht gelten. Sobald es aber um die Hautfarbe geht, verlangt man plötzlich, dass die evolutionären Prozesse unserer Welt auch in Fantasy Welten gelten sollen.


----------



## Ifosil (4. September 2022)

Ich kann die negativen Stimmen verstehen, niemand wollte ein Woke-Herr der Ringe.


----------



## iago (4. September 2022)

Das mit den Zwergenfrauen und den Bärten hab ich immer für nen Witz zwischen Aragorn und Gimli gehalten, steht davon überhaupt was bei Tolkien, wo immer alle vom "Kanon" reden?

Das Argument mit der Pigmentierung in nem Fantasysetting - wirklich? Und als ob Zwerge immer nur in Minen unterm Berg gelebt haben...

Und was gerade "woke" ist und einem dann ne Entschuldigung gibt immer alles schlecht zu reden was dem eigenen "Standard" nicht entspricht ist auch sehr einfach gemacht.

Auch wie man nach 5min aus gemacht haben will, aber dann gleichzeitig die Produktionsqualität, Setting, Geschichte und World Building beurteilen will ist mir schleierhaft.

Mir hat sehr gefallen, dass man die Gesichter noch nicht kannte, zumindest ich nicht. Elrond in LotR war für mich egal wie lange Ohren er hatte immer Mr. Smith und Saruman immer Dracula. Auch wenn mir der neue Elrond auch nicht sooo sehr zusagt bislang, hat iwie was spitzbübisches. Dafür finde ich Galadriel super besetzt, tolle Ausstrahlung.


----------



## AyC (4. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider. 25% der Staffel sind schon rum und das Tempo ist quälend langsam, weil es wie heute üblich wieder auf Streaming-Abo-Tempo gedrosselt wurde. Das sie kein Risiko eingehen war auch abzusehen bei dem Budget. Aber schlecht ist die Serie trotzdem nicht. Mal abwarten.



Ich fand die Serie bisher vom Tempo einiges schneller als die 3 Hauptfilme. Die habe ich vorher nochmal geschaut und da wurde teilweise einfach mal 20 Minuten nur (langweilig) herumgelaufen. Beim Hobbit haben sie gefühlt erstmal eine halbe Stunde gegessen bevor es los ging.

Ich glaube eher, dass in Zeiten von 10sec TikToks und 8min Youtube-Videos die Aufmkersamkeitsspanne einfach bei sehr vielen deutlich geringer ist.


----------



## seahawk (4. September 2022)

Es ist völlig unklar wie Zwerginnen aussehen. Tolkien beschreibt die Zwerginnen so gut wie gar nicht, außer dass sie selten die unterirdischen Bauten verlassen und dann meist für Zwerge gehalten werden. Wobei Gimli in Anhang A eben sagt, dass sie wie Männer aussehen "if they go aboard". Was eben auch bedeutet, dass die Frauen dann einen falschen Bart tragen könnten. Insgesamt ist die Frage nicht klar zu beantworten.


----------



## Slezer (4. September 2022)

Ich bringe es nicht übers Herz mit diesen Mist anzuschauen. Der arme Tolkien rotiert wie ein Ventilator im Grab.


----------



## iago (4. September 2022)

seahawk schrieb:


> Es ist völlig unklar wie Zwerginnen aussehen. Tolkien beschreibt die Zwerginnen so gut wie gar nicht, außer dass sie selten die unterirdischen Bauten verlassen und dann meist für Zwerge gehalten werden. Wobei Gimli in Anhang A eben sagt, dass sie wie Männer aussehen "if they go aboard". Was eben auch bedeutet, dass die Frauen dann einen falschen Bart tragen könnten. Insgesamt ist die Frage nicht klar zu beantworten.


Danke, daher verstehe ich da die Aufregung erst recht nicht. Fand das in der Serie recht clever gelöst, dass die Helme sogar Aussparungen für die Bärte hatten - wenn damit jemand unter Leute geht wird automatisch gedacht er (oder sie) hätte einen.


----------



## Frittenkalle (4. September 2022)

Go woke get broke. Wirkt sehr unnatürlich, einfach alles zu glatt. Story telling unterdurchschnittlich. 750 Millionen für was? 500 Millionen für die rechte, 150 Millionen für Werbung, rest für die Serie. Ist nur ne 08/15 Fantasy serie, mit der herr der ringe hat es nicht viel gemeinsam.


----------



## restX3 (4. September 2022)

Woke Ring.
Lest lieber die Bücher.


----------



## Kaboooom (4. September 2022)

@LuciusSolari : 
Mit der Argumentation könnte man genauso gut die Existenz einer rosa Alienrasse auf einer Nebeninsel im Mittelerdeuniversum begründen, die mit fortschrittlichen Technologie an eigenen Ringen schmiedet und entsprechend hervorragend für einen Nebenplot taugen würde. Im Sinne von: wenn es schon Zauberei gibt, warum nicht auch Aliens?

Das Genre Fantasy (insbesondere High Fantasy) zeichnet sich ja weniger dadurch aus, dass willkürlich mit Regeln der Welt gebrochen wird, sondern viel mehr dadurch, dass ein an das europäische Mittelalter angelehntes Universum den modifizierten Gesetzmäßigkeiten (Magie, Rassen, Kreaturen, ...) streng folgt. 

Tolkien gilt geradezu als Meister dieses aufwendigen, konsistenten und detailverliebten Prozesses des World Buildings. Zum Beispiel liefert Tolkien für Mittelerde lore-bedingte Erklärungen für die Existenz von Schaltjahren (die sind nicht plötzlich egal, nur weil es Zauberer und Drachen gibt). 

Zudem hat sich Tolkien bereits zu Lebzeiten gegen die unauthentische/missbräuchliche Darstellung seines Werkes ausgesprochen (man denke nur an den expliziten Ausschluß von Disney an einer HdR-Verfilumung).

Gerade deshalb sind solche Änderungen im Falle Tolkiens nochmals ein besonders sensibles Thema. Für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar, dass Fans bei Ethno-Charakteren durch Woke Capitalism steil gehen.


----------



## C_17 (4. September 2022)

Ich persönlich finde man sollte sich schon an die Vorlagen halten und das woke weglassen.
Der Herr der Ringe ist auch erfolgreich geworden ohne so einen "Woken" Anhauch.

Man muss die Bücher und auch den Ersteller dieser Werke immer im Kontext der Zeit sehen und so sollte man es auch darstellen. SO ist es mit jeder Kunst, egal ob Bücher, Gemälde oder andere Werke.
Man kann und darf nicht immer alles verändern, weil es dem aktuellen Zeitgeist nicht passt. 

Wenn heute wer ein Buch schreib mit dem Zeitgeist von heute, was wird man von dem wohl in 400 Jahren halten, wenn es erhalten bleibt?! Wahrscheinlich wird das auch nicht in die Zeit reinpassen.


----------



## nahraa (4. September 2022)

LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Diese Argumentationslinie find ich immer ein bisschen irritierend. Und Ähnliches habe ich bis jetzt in wirklich jedem Thread zu „Ringe der Macht“ gelesen. Bei Fantasy akzeptiert man grundsätzlich die Prämisse, dass die Naturgesetzte unserer Welt nicht gelten. Sobald es aber um die Hautfarbe geht, verlangt man plötzlich, dass die evolutionären Prozesse unserer Welt auch in Fantasy Welten gelten sollen.


Bei der Hautfarbendiskussion geht es hauptsächlich um Tokenismus. In Industrie und Medien, insbesondere in Großunternehmen, AAA-Videospielen und Hollywood-Filmen werden marginalisierte Bevölkerungsgruppen ausgenutzt zur Selbstdarstellung und Zurschaustellung moralischer Überlegenheit. Man kann meinen, dass es nicht so sei aber ganz wundervoll kann man das beobachten, wenn man sich z.B. die regenbogengefärbten Logos großer Unternehmen hierzulande anschaut und sie vergleicht mit Medienpräsenzen im nicht ganz so progressiven Ländern. Oder mit geschnittenen Fassungen von Spielen und Filmen z.B. im nahen Osten wo gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehungen zensiert werden. Tokenismus wird in der westlichen Welt zur Selbstvermarktung benutzt und da wo es nicht passt, wird eben drauf verzichtet. Die Unternehmen stehen keineswegs wie so oft angepriesen hinter irgendwelchen moralischen Werten. Sie stehen einzig und allein hinter dem Wert des Geldes. Flattern wie ein Fähnchen im Wind.

Dass die Leute dann mangelnde Nähe zum Original kritisieren, was vielleicht nicht das beste Argument sein mag, ist eine Begleiterscheinung des Framing, dem man unterliegt wenn man gegen diese Strömung ist. Spricht man offen aus, dass man kein Bock auf eine bestimmte Hautfarbe oder ein bestimmtes Geschlecht, etc. hat, so landet man gleich in der rechten Ecke, ist ewiggestrig oder zu blöd um es zu verstehen. Da möchte aber schließlich niemand landen also versucht man es sich irgendwie zu rechtfertigen ohne als Deutscher einer gewissen Parteizugehörigkeit von 1933-45 bezeichnet zu werden. In Wahrheit geht es bei der Kritik nicht um irgendeine Weltanschauung, sondern um Kritik an der Doppelmoral der Unternehmen. "Ihr tut so als wärt ihr so progressiv, dabei habt ihr nur den Charakter mit dieser Hautfarbe und diesem Geschlecht gewählt, weil ihr der Meinung seid, ihr könntet damit am meisten Kohle scheffeln".

Also, ist jeder dunkelhäutige Charakter, jede Frau oder diverser Charakter ein Token? Ganz sicher nicht. Aber beim neuen LotR lässt sich eine gewisse Entfremdung vom Original hin zu klassischen Tokens durchaus erkennen.


----------



## Kaboooom (4. September 2022)

@nahraa 
Kernvorwurf ist sicher nicht Tokenismus sondern Lore- bzw. Authentizitätsbruch von Tolkiens Werken und deren ideologische Instrumentalisierung bzw. Vereinnahmung sowie nicht zuletzt Black Washing.


----------



## Nuallan (4. September 2022)

nahraa schrieb:


> Spricht man offen aus, dass man kein Bock auf eine bestimmte Hautfarbe oder ein bestimmtes Geschlecht, etc. hat, so landet man gleich in der rechten Ecke, ist ewiggestrig oder zu blöd um es zu verstehen.


Ja, das ist echt schlimm. Heutzutage darf man nicht mal mehr rassistisch sein, ohne gleich als Rassist bezeichnet zu werden. Ekelhafte Cancel-Culture..


----------



## nahraa (4. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt schlimm. Heutzutage darf man nicht mal mehr rassistisch sein, ohne gleich als Rassist bezeichnet zu werden. Ekelhafte Cancel-Culture..


Kannst mich gerne in diese Ecke framen aber lies dir den Text lieber nochmal in Ruhe durch.

Du ignoriest das Kernthema meines Posts und zitierst eine Zeile ohne Kontext.
Das ist langweilig


----------



## RyzA (4. September 2022)

theGucky schrieb:


> Schon der Anfang ist unrealistisch. Volle Rüstung bei eisiger Kälte und mit dem Schuhwerk hätten sie nicht einen Schritt beim klettern machen können.


Ist nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## MarcHammel (4. September 2022)

Die Serie hat ganz andere Schwächen als geringe Werktreue und "Woke Unfug". Beides kann man wohl - vor allem angesichts der häufig detaillierten Beschreibung der Völker,  - sicher auch ein wenig kritischer betrachten. Übrigens auch, wenn eigentlich dunkelhäutige Völker von Weißen dargestellt werden. Kein Thema. Black Washing und White Washing sind nun beides nicht gerade der Knüller.

Aber zu  meinem eigentlichen Punkt: Die ersten beiden Folgen waren stinklangweilig. Das Pacing ist schlecht. Es werden von Anfang an zu viele Handlungsstränge etabliert. Die Figuren sind meist blass und so ausdrucksstark wie ein Schnitzel. Die Dialoge sind flach und nur gelegentlich kommt mal ein bisschen das rüber, was man von "Herr der Ringe" erwarten würde. Aber das reicht bei weitem nicht. Das CGI ist grundsätzlich echt schick, wirkt aber zu clean und die Umgebungen wirken leblos und künstlich. 

Anlässlich der Serie hab ich mir heute mal Der Herr der Ringe - die Gefährten angeguckt. Die Filme sind 20 Jahre älter als die Serie, aber schon das Intro ist besser, atmosphärischer und intensiver als das, was die ersten beiden Rings of Power-Folgen im gesamten zu bieten haben. Das Auenland wird herrlich idyllisch dargestellt, musikalisch top untermalt und die Schauspieler machen einen bedeutend besseren Job, sind präsent und einprägsam. Das gilt für den Rest der Trilogie ebenso, trotz aller Längen.

Natürlich kann ein Film nicht funktionieren, wie eine Serie. Daher lass ich den Vergleich mit dem Pacing mal außen vor. Aber was Kameraführung, Optik, Kostüme, Soundtrack, Dialoge schauspielerische Leistung etc. angeht, ist Peter Jacksons Herr der Ringe der Serie himmelhoch überlegen. Selbst nach 20 Jahren noch.

Und auch ohne den Vergleich zu den Filmen funktioniert die Serie aus oben genannten Gründen kaum und bleibt weit davon entfernt, wirklich gut zu sein. Ganz zu schweigen davon, "zeitlos" zu werden, wie es die Produzenten ja vorhaben. Die Serie wird niemals ein zeitloser Klassiker werden.

Und nimmt man da noch mal die Sicht eines Kenners der Werke dazu, versagt die Serie schon jetzt katastrophal. U.a. angesichts der Tatsache, dass Amazon scheinbar auch nicht die Rechte am gesamten Silmarillion ergattert hat. Da muss man sich zwangsweise was eigenes aus den Fingern lutschen und das geht für gewöhnlich nicht gut aus.


----------



## Rhetoteles (4. September 2022)

Wenn ich das hier schon wieder lese. People of Color, sind wir dann People without Color oder was? Weißbrot, Schwarzbrot? Gott, wie man das solange reiten kann


----------



## Kaboooom (4. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt schlimm. Heutzutage darf man nicht mal mehr rassistisch sein, ohne gleich als Rassist bezeichnet zu werden. Ekelhafte Cancel-Culture..


Merke:
Per Unternehmensrichtlinie erzwungene Ethno-Elben/Zwerge unlogisch, kitschig und doof finden => Rassist


----------



## Fraaanz (4. September 2022)

Mich haben die ersten beiden Folgen super unterhalten.
Die schlechten Kritiken waren zu erwarten, zu viele Fanboys und Ideologie. Finde es auch seltsam farbige Elben und Zwerge zu sehen aber man gewöhnt sich daran und ansonsten war das Gezeigte inkl. der Schauspieler großartig und der Stil von HdR wurde gut umgesetzt.


----------



## nahraa (4. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> @nahraa
> Kernvorwurf ist sicher nicht Tokenismus sondern Lore- bzw. Authentizitätsbruch von Tolkiens Werken und deren ideologische Instrumentalisierung bzw. Vereinnahmung sowie nicht zuletzt Black Washing.



Menschen die Lore- und Authentiztätsbruch kritisieren gibt es sicherlich, sind aber nicht diejenigen die ich Thematisieren wollte. Ob es ferner den Autoren um ihre persönliche Weltanschauung geht oder um "Vorzeigecharaktere" für PR kann ich nicht genau sagen. 
Ich würde dir nicht widersprechen aber ich denke die Grenzen sind ziemlich schwammig.


----------



## pietcux (4. September 2022)

theGucky schrieb:


> Schon der Anfang ist unrealistisch. Volle Rüstung bei eisiger Kälte und mit dem Schuhwerk hätten sie nicht einen Schritt beim klettern machen können.


Von einem Mausbieber wie dir hätte ich mehr Fantasie erwartet. 
Es sind Elben, die können sowas, basta.


----------



## LuciusSolari (4. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> @LuciusSolari :
> Mit der Argumentation könnte man genauso gut die Existenz einer rosa Alienrasse auf einer Nebeninsel im Mittelerdeuniversum begründen, die mit fortschrittlichen Technologie an eigenen Ringen schmiedet und entsprechend hervorragend für einen Nebenplot taugen würde. Im Sinne von: wenn es schon Zauberei gibt, warum nicht auch Aliens?
> 
> Das Genre Fantasy (insbesondere High Fantasy) zeichnet sich ja weniger dadurch aus, dass willkürlich mit Regeln der Welt gebrochen wird, sondern viel mehr dadurch, dass ein an das europäische Mittelalter angelehntes Universum den modifizierten Gesetzmäßigkeiten (Magie, Rassen, Kreaturen, ...) streng folgt.
> ...


Ein Argument zu erweitern, und dann die Erweiterung zu widerlegen widerlegt nicht das Ursprungsargument. rhalin hat gefragt wie es schwarze Elben geben könne , wenn es keine Äquatorialregion gebe. Das wäre aber eine Erklärung ausserhalb der Lore um einen angeblichen Bruch innerhalb der Lore zu kritisieren. Darum geht es mir. 
"Ethno-Charakteren durch Woke Capitalism steil gehen." seufz...


Fraaanz schrieb:


> Mich haben die ersten beiden Folgen super unterhalten.
> Die schlechten Kritiken waren zu erwarten, zu viele Fanboys und Ideologie. Finde es auch seltsam farbige Elben und Zwerge zu sehen aber man gewöhnt sich daran und ansonsten war das Gezeigte inkl. der Schauspieler großartig und der Stil von HdR wurde gut umgesetzt.


Tolkien hat Elben als "fair of skin" bezeichnet. Allerdings nicht in der Story (dort schreibt er "fair" und das ist nicht so eindeutig, wie viele glauben). Das kann man also durchaus als Lorebruch betrachten. Bei den Zwergen gibt es meines Wissens keine Beschreibung der Hautfarben. Wenn man Tolkiens Aussagen zu Südafrika kennt, dann könnte der gute Mann angesichts der Diskussionen um "Ringe der Macht" tatsächlich im Grab rotieren, aber aus anderen Gründen, als hier immer vermutet wird.


----------



## LuciusSolari (4. September 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und nimmt man da noch mal die Sicht eines Kenners der Werke dazu, versagt die Serie schon jetzt katastrophal. U.a. angesichts der Tatsache, dass Amazon scheinbar auch nicht die Rechte am gesamten Silmarillion ergattert hat. Da muss man sich zwangsweise was eigenes aus den Fingern lutschen und das geht für gewöhnlich nicht gut aus.


Mich erstaunt eher, dass Amazon überhaupt nur schon wenige Teile des Silmarillion verwenden durfte. Christopher Tolkien hat Jacksons Filme gehasst. Würde er noch leben, hätte Amazon gar nichts gekriegt. Einer "Verfilmung" hätte er nie zugestimmt.


----------



## Gleirum (4. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ist eher andersrum. Eine kleine unbedeutende Blase will weiter in der Vergangenheit hängenbleiben und heult laut rum, wird aber zum Glück von der Industrie gekonnt ignoriert.


Wohl eher andersrum.

Beispiel:

Gendern.









						Meinungsbarometer MDRfragt: Deutliche Mehrheit lehnt Gendersprache ab | MDR.DE
					

Die überwiegende Mehrheit findet die Debatte um Gendersprache unwichtig und lehnt das Gendern in sämtlichen Kontexten ab. Das zeigen die Ergebnisse der Befragung von MDRfragt. Fast 26.000 Menschen haben sich beteiligt.




					www.mdr.de
				












						Gendersprache stößt auf Ablehnung
					

Die Deutschen lehnen das Gendern der Sprache überwiegend ab. Das zeigt eine aktuelle Umfrage der Forschungsgruppe Wahlen im Auftrag des ZDF.




					www.pro-medienmagazin.de
				












						Weiter Vorbehalte gegen gendergerechte Sprache
					

infratest dimap mit Sitz in Berlin ist ein auf politische Meinungs- und Wahlforschung spezialisiertes Umfrageinstitut.



					www.infratest-dimap.de


----------



## 4thVariety (4. September 2022)

Bloodrock schrieb:


> Oder man lässt moderne, politische Messages mal außen vor und hält sich an die Logik und an die Lore
> 
> 1. Die Zwerge verstecken ihre Weiber. Besonders wahrscheinlich die Prinzessin
> 2. Sie leben in nem Berg. Ohne Sonnenlicht. Woher die Pigmentierung? Das ist einfach ein Logikloch


zu 1: wirst lachen, aber das tun sie, es wird nicht kommentiert, aber wenn man das weiß wo man hinsieht, merkt man dass es passiert.

zu 2: wirst wieder lachen, aber wenn man Fantasy mit der echten Welt erklären wollen wollte, dann fangen wir doch mit einer wissenschaftliche Messung des UV-Index von MIttelerde an. Weil wenn wir damit anfangen, das nur zählt was Tolkien so beschrieben hat um damit zu legitimieren, dass alle Charaktere weiß sind, dann rutschen wir wie gesagt in eine Ecke in der Tolkien nie stehen wollte.  Außerdem macht es eine schlechte Figur, wenn man sich zur Begründung der totalen Ablehnung der Serie gerade das mit der Hautfarbe aussucht. Unter all den Dingen die man sich heraussuchen könnte in denen keiner der Filme so ist wie die Bücher und die neue Serie nicht so ist die was Silmarillion.

Wenn die Beschwerde kommt, Galadriel wäre eine Mary Sue, dann wirkt auch das eher ideologisch. Weil die gute Dame wurde in Grund und Boden generft. Und eine der wenigen Sachen die wirklich aus endlosen Silmarillion Seiten und Tolkien Q&A Briefen herausgefiltert werden kann, dann dass es tatsächlich sie war die nicht an Saurons Tod glauben wollte. Kein Wunder, als eine der gesellschaftlich am höchsten stehende Elfin selbst unter dem Noldor ist sie eine der wenigen die überhaupt umreißen kann was es bedeutet sich mit einem Maja anzulegen. Dass ihr guter König lieber abwiegelt ist einmal mehr Teil der 0,01% die man überhaupt in die Serie retten kann.


----------



## Berserkervmax (4. September 2022)

Ich weiß nicht ob die Serie wirklich gut wird.

Umbekannte Schauspieler ist die eine Sache...aber bis jetzt war das noch nicht so doll...


----------



## iago (4. September 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, als eine der gesellschaftlich am höchsten stehende Elfin selbst unter dem Noldor ist sie eine der wenigen die überhaupt umreißen kann was es bedeutet sich mit einem Maja anzulegen.


Eine Noldor, auch bekannt als Sword-Elves. Und dann beschweren sich welche, dass sie ein Schwert schwingt und zu kriegerisch wirkt


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. September 2022)

Die erste Folge gesehen und trotz niedrigster Erwartungen war ich angewidert was man mit Tolkins Erbe gemacht hat.


----------



## LuciusSolari (4. September 2022)

Der Sherlock Holmes Fandom scheint gelassener zu sein. Ich kann mich nicht an einen ähnlichen Shitstorm bei Elementary erinnern, obwohl die Serie im heutigen New York spielt, statt im viktorianischen London und Dr. Watson plötzlich eine asiatische Frau ist.


----------



## Nuallan (4. September 2022)

Gleirum schrieb:


> Wohl eher andersrum.


Es geht hier nicht ums gendern, und Umfragen vom MDR (da kam kürzlich ein Sommerinterview mit dem Faschisten Höcke) und irgendwelchen Instituten, die ihre Umfragen zum Teil noch via Festnetz-Telefon (!) machen, sind natürlich sehr repräsentativ..  

Was wohl Bundeskanzler Armin Laschet zu solchen präzisen Umfragen sagt? Oh wait..


----------



## 4thVariety (4. September 2022)

iago schrieb:


> Eine Noldor, auch bekannt als Sword-Elves. Und dann beschweren sich welche, dass sie ein Schwert schwingt und zu kriegerisch wirkt


Galadriel, die in der Vorlage nicht nach Mittelerde gezogen ist um das Böse zu bekämpfen, sondern um ein Königreich zu gründen und dabei eher unfreiwillig tiefer und tiefer in die Geschichte um Sauron verwickelt wurde. Wie gesagt, die Ablehnung basiert oft nicht auf Fakten, sondern einer Vorstellung von Tolkiens Werk die einfach falsch ist und für andere Zwecke missbraucht wird.

Und auch die Tolkien Erben hätten ja sagen können, nein. wir wollen dass nur die Bücher das einzige sind, weil nur das Buch das einzig Wahre ist. In dem Fall, Pro Tipp, einfach den 250 Millionen Dollar Scheck nicht annehmen.

Es werden sich einige noch wundern wie politisch das Ganze wird, denn wenn das Silmarillion eine Vorlage zu Sauron liefert, dann ist es kein Protokoll einer Heirat (vgl. Game of Thrones), sondern Saurons ideologische Vorstellungen und wie verquert er sich diese zurechtbiegt damit er für sich daraus einen Vorteil legitimieren kann. Wo man ganz klar sieht, der will nicht das was er behauptet, dem geht es nur um seinen Vorteil und um den zu bekommen lügt und betrügt er nur wo er kann und stellt sich dann als Opfer dar und Mittelerde ist auch nur das arme Opfer der Valar die es verwüstet hätten und eigentlich hat er nur das beste für jeden im Sinne und will dass alles ganz toll wird. Das wird einen Shitstorm geben, aber nachdem es das Silmarillion zitier-fähig als PDF im Netz gibt, werden da einige wohl zum ersten mal lesen was sie nicht geglaubt hätte dass Tolkien je so geschrieben hätte.


----------



## Kaboooom (4. September 2022)

LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Das wäre aber eine Erklärung ausserhalb der Lore um einen angeblichen Bruch innerhalb der Lore zu kritisieren. Darum geht es mir.


Dann scheine ich dich teilweise falsch verstanden zu haben. Die von mir ausgeführte Argumentation findet sich allerdings häufig in diesen und anderen Diskussionen.

Wie ich bereits ausgeführt habe, halte ich die Betrachtung der Lore im luftleeren Raum für problematisch (bzw. ein sich bewusst Dummstellen). Dinge wie Schwerkraft werden nirgendwo explizit erwähnt (maximal dessen Folgen), trotzdem ist von seiner Existenz in Mittelerde auszugehen solange die Lore das nicht explizit berührt. Ähnlich banal und selbstverständlich ist für mich der Zusammenhang zwischen Hautfarbe und Sonnenempfindlichkeit oder optischer Ähnlichkeit und dem Verwandtschaftsgrad (es sieht reichlich doof aus, wenn zwei afrostämmige Charaktere unterschiedlicher Mittelerde-Rassen sich einander ähnlicher sehen als zum Rest ihrere Sippschaft).



LuciusSolari schrieb:


> "Ethno-Charakteren durch Woke Capitalism steil gehen." seufz...


Mir ist nicht ganz klar, was hier deinen Seufzer begründet. Amazon mit den festgeschriebenen Diversity-Richtlinien seines Filmstudios ist aber zweifellos ein Vertreter dieser Strömung.


LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Tolkien hat Elben als "fair of skin" bezeichnet. Allerdings nicht in der Story (dort schreibt er "fair" und das ist nicht so eindeutig, wie viele glauben).


Inwiefern? (und dann noch insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund seiner nichtveröffentlichten (?), erweiterten Formulierung)


LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Wenn man Tolkiens Aussagen zu Südafrika kennt, dann könnte der gute Mann angesichts der Diskussionen um "Ringe der Macht" tatsächlich im Grab rotieren, aber aus anderen Gründen, als hier immer vermutet wird.


Zwischen südafrikanischer Apartheid und scharfer Kritik an Wokeness sehe ich dann doch einen eklatanten Unterschied. Zudem hatte Tolkien längst nicht überall so ausgeprägte Berührängste, wie man an seinen wohlwollenden Aussagen gegenüber der spanischen Franco-Dikatur ablesen kann.


Nuallan schrieb:


> und irgendwelchen Instituten, die ihre Umfragen zum Teil noch via Festnetz-Telefon (!) machen, sind natürlich sehr repräsentativ
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Selbst die überaus gender-affinen Öffentlich-Rechtlichen (ZDF-Politbarometer) finden in repräsentativen Umfragen klare Mehrheiten (71 %) gegen das Gendern. Meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Beispiel für einen extremen Unterschied von öffentlicher zu veröffentlichter Meinung.


----------



## MarcHammel (4. September 2022)

LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Mich erstaunt eher, dass Amazon überhaupt nur schon wenige Teile des Silmarillion verwenden durfte. Christopher Tolkien hat Jacksons Filme gehasst. Würde er noch leben, hätte Amazon gar nichts gekriegt. Einer "Verfilmung" hätte er nie zugestimmt.


Aber wohl weniger, weil sie per se schlecht waren, sondern weil er die Kommerzialisierung des Werkes seines Vaters verabscheute. Er hat ja immerhin eine sehr starke emotionale Beziehung zu diesen Werken gehabt. Kann man durchaus nachvollziehen. 

Der Kerl würde sich daher bei Rings of Power wie ein Bohrer im Grabe umdrehen.


----------



## Gleirum (4. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht ums gendern, und Umfragen vom MDR (da kam kürzlich ein Sommerinterview mit dem Faschisten Höcke) und irgendwelchen Instituten, die ihre Umfragen zum Teil noch via Festnetz-Telefon (!) machen, sind natürlich sehr repräsentativ..
> 
> Was wohl Bundeskanzler Armin Laschet zu solchen präzisen Umfragen sagt? Oh wait..


Jetzt gleitet die Nummer hier aber doch zu weit ab.

Dennoch:








						Björn Höcke von Gericht nicht als Faschist erklärt - Urteil werde missverstanden
					

Wurde Björn Höcke vom Verwaltungsgericht Meiningen zum Faschisten erklärt? Nein, sagt das Landgericht Hamburg - und untersagt einem FDP-Politiker diese Äußerung. Das Urteil aus dem September werde missverstanden, sagt ein Gerichtssprecher.




					www.rnd.de
				




Und auf einmal sind Umfragen fragwürdig....auch vom MDR.
Kommt halt nicht das raus, was man sich wünscht, in der eigenen Blase.

Ab hier ist jede weitere Diskussion sinnlos.

Es wird gepanscht und gedrückt wie bei der Thüringer Landtagswahl, wenn es einem nicht passt.
Ist ja alles sehr demokratisch hier.


----------



## yingtao (4. September 2022)

Gleirum schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da diese Serie von Amazon kein eigenständigs Produkt ist (Silmarillion), hat es sich an diese Vorlagen zu halten und diese fortzuführen.
> 
> Es möchte ja auch am "Ruhm" des Originals teilhaben und VERDIENEN.



Hier liegt aber das Problem. Amazon hat sich nicht die Rechte am Silmarillion gesichert, die Erben Tolkiens wollen die Rechte daran auch nicht an Amazon abgeben. Die Serie muss dadurch etwas eigenständiges sein das auf den drei Büchern/Filmen basieren darf, aber nicht auf dem Silmarillion.


----------



## Faramir (4. September 2022)

Warum fliegt ein Mann als Meteor durch Mittelerde, der geistig auf Baby Niveau ist? Bitte erklären!

Sehr viele Handlungsstränge welche von gut bis absoluter Schrott sind, puh sehr schwierige Serie...


----------



## beastyboy79 (5. September 2022)

Ich habe zwei Stunden hart gekämpft... nicht einzuschlafen.


----------



## SirMarc (5. September 2022)

Hmm also hab beide Teile geschaut, bin da nicht gerade warm geworden und wen teil 3 nicht wirklich viel gut werde ich es nicht weiterschauen.
 Man solte auch ein Film und eine Serie nicht zu stark vergleichen 1 Million gegenüber fast 94 milliionen pro HDR teil also klar müssen neue Schauspieler ran, schon um Nicht zu viel zu zahlen.
Ja und nicht ausgeglichen, sind ja nur die Frauen Stark naja ein Elf auch noch.
Bei den Hobbits sind es 2 Mädels die Abenteuer suchen, beim Troll, fallen die sichert Top ausgebildeten Kämpfer wie Puppen um ohne sich zu verteidigen, den kommt Frau und Schwing Schwing das Schwert und troll ist Tod.
Ich hoffe da kommen den  auch noch ein paar starke Männer die auch kämpfen können in Teil 3. 😂😂😂😂
😁😁😁 
Grins will ja nicht wissen wie ein HDR 1-3 Filme in heutiger Form aussehen würde inhaltlich, also im Jahre 2022 gedreht.


Faramir schrieb:


> Warum fliegt ein Mann als Meteor durch Mittelerde, der geistig auf Baby Niveau ist? Bitte erklären!
> 
> Sehr viele Handlungsstränge welche von gut bis absoluter Schrott sind, puh sehr schwierige Serie...


Das wird Saruman oder Gandalf, oder Radagast sein, ich denke mal Saruman,  weil Gandalf war schon immer Freundlicher.


----------



## bynemesis (5. September 2022)

übel langweilig


----------



## Bloodrock (5. September 2022)

LuciusSolari schrieb:


> Der Sherlock Holmes Fandom scheint gelassener zu sein. Ich kann mich nicht an einen ähnlichen Shitstorm bei Elementary erinnern, obwohl die Serie im heutigen New York spielt, statt im viktorianischen London und Dr. Watson plötzlich eine asiatische Frau ist.


Äpfel und Birnen.


----------



## Kaboooom (5. September 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Aber wohl weniger, weil sie per se schlecht waren, sondern weil er die Kommerzialisierung des Werkes seines Vaters verabscheute.


Wie war das nochmal? _"Actionfilm für 15- bis 25-jährige" _und fehlende Ernsthaftigkeit_?_
Cristopher Tolkien wurde da schon konkreter und das nicht ganz unberechtigt.


SirMarc schrieb:


> Man solte auch ein Film und eine Serie nicht zu stark vergleichen 1 Million gegenüber fast 94 milliionen pro HDR teil also klar müssen neue Schauspieler ran, schon um Nicht zu viel zu zahlen.


Allein die erste Staffel Ringe der Macht hat laut Wall Street Journal 750 Millionen US-Dollar gekostet (gegenüber insgesamt nur knapp 300 Millionen für die gesamte HdR-Triologie). Bei vorraussichtlich 8 Stunden Länge (8 Episoden je 60 Minuten) ist das obendrauf deutlich weniger Spielzeit als Jacksons gesamte Filmtriologie inklusive Zusatzszenen (12 Stunden).
Auch wenn das hier alles nur grob überschlagen und unzureichend recherchiert ist (keine Berücksichtigung von Inflation,  keine Ahnung inwiefern welche Zahlen Marketing und Lizenzkosten beinhalten, ...), macht das doch deutlich, dass die Serie mit der Filmtriologie budgettechnisch in einer ähnlichen  Liga spielt.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. September 2022)

Erst mal auf die komplette Staffel warten. Dann schaue ich rein.


----------



## MarcHammel (5. September 2022)

Kaboooom schrieb:


> Wie war das nochmal? _"Actionfilm für 15- bis 25-jährige" _und fehlende Ernsthaftigkeit_?_
> Cristopher Tolkien wurde da schon konkreter und das nicht ganz unberechtigt.


Selbstverständlich nicht ganz unberechtigt, aber man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass er aufgrund seiner gemachten Lebenserfahrungen und seiner emotionalen Nähe zum Lebenswerk seines Vaters sowieso ein wenig voreingenommen war. Würde mir nicht anders gehen. 

Aber als "Actionfilm für 15 bis 25jährige" würde ich Jacksons Herr der Ringe nicht bezeichnen. Auch die Trilogie krankt an bestimmten Stellen an geringer Werktreue und hier und dort an anderen Mängeln. Das Gesamtbild stimmt aber dennoch und hat zumindest mich überhaupt erstmal damals vor 20 Jahren dazu gebracht, mich weiter mit Tolkiens Werken zu befassen. Ich denke, so erging es zig anderen Leuten damals auch. 

Und auch wenn Der Herr der Ringe eine schlechte Buchverfilmung wäre, wäre die Trilogie - aus meiner Sicht - aus oben genannten Gründen immernoch hervorragende Filme. Das kann man von der Serie leider nicht behaupten. Die funktioniert nicht mal dann als Serie, wenn kein Herr der Ringe drauf stehen würde.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. September 2022)

Mir hats gefallen und ich werde definitiv dran bleiben. Schönes Popcorn Fernsehen


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2022)

MarcHammel schrieb:


> Und auch wenn Der Herr der Ringe eine schlechte Buchverfilmung wäre, wäre die Trilogie - aus meiner Sicht - aus oben genannten Gründen immernoch hervorragende Filme. Das kann man von der Serie leider nicht behaupten. Die funktioniert nicht mal dann als Serie, wenn kein Herr der Ringe drauf stehen würde.


Und das kann man jetzt schon beurteilen?


----------



## FreddyderStarke (5. September 2022)

AyC schrieb:


> Warum schaut man eigentlich (Fantasy-) Serien, wenn man das Ziel hat "Fehler" zu finden? Ich habe die ersten 2 Folgen unbeeinflusst geschaut und hatte lange nicht mehr soviel Spaß an einer Serie. Qualität, Story, alles ist bereitet für weitere tolle Folgen!


genau so ist es!!!

Ich vermute die Leute, die über die Serie so stark meckern hätte man niemals glücklich machen können. Dass ein HDR 1,2,3 hier nicht getoppt wird, kann man sich ja vllt. schon denken... 
Habe gestern die erste Folge geschaut und war begeistert von der Qualität... nicht eine Szene mit billigem Background oder schlechter CGI. Echt ordentlich, was die da gemacht haben.

Und wer sich da eine mMn erste tolle Folge durch einen dunkelhäutigen Elben vermiesen lässt, sollte dann lieber bei seiner VHS Kollektion bleiben!


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ist eher andersrum. Eine kleine unbedeutende Blase will weiter in der Vergangenheit hängenbleiben und heult laut rum, wird aber zum Glück von der Industrie gekonnt ignoriert.


Ich denke, du machst es dir zu einfach mit dieser Argumentation. RoP scheint sich leider auf Seiten von Star Trek Discovery, Picard, Star Wars und Dr. Who einzureihen. Das Problem ist nicht, dass etwas anders gemacht wurde, sondern, dass fundamentale Bestandteile der Geschichten auf Links gezogen wurden UND das ganze dumm umgesetzt worden ist.

Soll nicht heißen das diese Industrie es nicht öfter mal komplett übertrieben hat mit ihrem "Fortschritt", aber bei Rings of Power sehe ich das nicht. Man muss sich halt jeden Fall einzeln angucken, statt schon beim ersten Trailer 6 Monate vor Start der Serie die Säbel rauszuholen, wie es viele getan haben, nur weil in einer Fantasy(!)-Serie ein paar farbige Schauspieler auftauchen.
[/QUOTE]Anhand der o.g. Beispiele hat man nur die Zeichen deuten müssen. So aggressiv wie Amazon den Fokus nicht auf die eigentliche Geschichte sondern auf Oberflächkeiten Abseits davon gelegt hat, konnte man schon vor vielen Monaten 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.
Im übrigen finde ich interessant, obwohl wir sonst bei vielen Themen eine Meinung oder Ansicht teilen, kann ich deine Einstellung zu RoP nicht verstehen. Mich interessiert, was du zu der folgenden Kritik sagst, die RoP aus Sicht eines (farbigen) Kenners der Werke bewertet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=an0s192aTls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. September 2022)

Faramir schrieb:


> Warum fliegt ein Mann als Meteor durch Mittelerde, der geistig auf Baby Niveau ist? Bitte erklären!



Jede Rasse in Mittelerde hat ein Leben nach dem Tod, so richtig umbringen kann man niemanden. (Tolkien war Katholik, da geht das ja auch nicht). Das Stichwort danach heißt Zugang zu Mittelerde, das hat eigentlich niemand normales nach dem Tod. Aber weder die Maja (z.B. Gandalf, Saruman, Radagast, Sauron), noch die Valar sind normal das sind ja Halb-Engel und Engel (schlechter Begriff). Deswegen wird Saurons Boss Melkor ja nicht umgebracht im Silmarillion, sondern muss aufwendig verbannt werden. Deswegen stirbt Gandalf auch nicht sondern kehrt zurück, weil er ein Maja Halbgott ist und kein netter alter Menschenonkel. Wie der Prozess abläuft ist nirgends beschrieben, man sieht halt immer nur das Resultat. Weil jeder dieser Maja bei jeder Kultur einen anderen Namen benutzt als wäre er Jason Bourne mit 20 gefälschten Ausweisen fällt es auch leicht unterzutauchen als Maja.

Das bringt uns zu Sauron. Der hat im Silmarillion eine Lücke im Lebenslauf, wo keiner wusste wo er ist und viele dachten er wäre tot. Weil die Regeln für das Sterben von Maja niemand in der Welt so genau gekannt hat, kann sich auch niemand so sicher sein. Die Valar wissen alles und erwarten Sauron zum Rapport (ernsthaft), aber die sagen das keinem niederen Volk wie Elfen oder Menschen. Die Serie entscheidet sich hier die Rückkehr eines (vermutlich) Maja in Szene zu setzen mit dieser Wiedergeburtszene von vermutlich Sauron. Ich glaube das ist wichtig zu zeigen, weil das auch die Coverstory sein wird. Nein, ich bin nicht Suaron, ich bin irgendein anderer Maja der in der Schlacht gefallen ist und wiedergeboren wurde, ich kann mich nur nicht gerade an meinen Namen erinnern, nennt mich Bob, Weil der Prozess so seine Fallstricke hat (Gandalf war auch leicht senil was seinen Namen anging), wird Sauron damit wohl durchkommen. Und 20 Namen benutzt von den Maja eh jeder, ganz besonders Sauron der auch noch Shapeshifter war und sein Aussehen verändern konnte, was ihn von z.B. Gandalf abhebt der das nicht konnte.

Deswegen liegt in Herr der Ringe ein nackter Mann im Wald und hat keinen Plan. Sind wir froh, dass es nicht Game of Thrones ist, sonst würde es wohl ganz schnell geschmacklos. Für die Zuschauer die keine der Vorlagen kennen, ist das der Fakeout und die sollen wohl denken das ist die Ankunft von Gandalf in der Story. Aber der kommt erst 3000 Jahre später nach MIttelerde. Also Plottwist, so sieht die Rückkehr eines Maja aus, der braucht etwas mit der Bootsequenz und es ist auch nicht der nette Maja, sonder der Miesepeter.

p.s.:, faktisch bedeutet es, dass Sauron am Ende der Filmtrilogie nicht stirbt, sondern nur die Aspekte seiner Persönlichkeit die im Ring gebunden waren zerstört wurden. Der Rest wird wieder geboren und die Fortsetzung ist Go. Das war dann selbst Tolkien zu dumm.


----------



## Llares (5. September 2022)

Ich finde die Serie bisher recht unterhaltsam, auch wenn sie mich noch nicht vom Hocker haut. Der Start einer neuen Serie, insbesondere, wenn sie einen großen Erzählrahmen abdecken will/ muss, ist immer schwierig. Die ersten Kapitel vom Herr der Ringe empfand ich damals als äußerst mühselig. Breaking Bad kommt auch erst zum Ende der ersten Staffel in Schwung und da gibt es noch so einige Beispiele. Von daher warte ich erst einmal ab, wie sich das entwickelt. 

Der diverse Cast hat mich eigentlich gar nicht gestört, da fand ich das bei anderen Serien deutlich störender, wo es historisch einfach unglaubwürdig ist. Bei Fantasy bin ich da nicht so kritisch. Da fand ich die Liebesgeschichte zwischen Zwerg und Elbin im Hobbit deutlich schlimmer.
Tolkien hatte schon sehr klar Vorstellungen von Rassen und Völkern. War halt ein Kind seiner Zeit. Nicht umsonst basieren Mordor und die Orks auf dem deutschen Erbfeind, dem industriellen, imperalistischen deutschen Kaiserreich. Die nordischen Völker waren für Tolkien die Spitze der Evolution, kumuliert in seiner Darstellung der Elben. Dennoch hat er gewissen Raum gelassen, dass sich die eigene Fantasie entfalten kann. 
Ich glaube, beim HdR stört das so viele, weil man beim Lesen ein eigenes Bild der Welt entwickelt und diese basiert natürlich auf der eigenen Erfahrung. Für einen weißen Europäer sind die meisten Protagonisten nun mal ebenfalls weiß, weil das unsere (hauptsächliche) Umwelt widerspiegelt. Zudem sind wir seit Jahrzehnten durch Spiele und Verfilmungen entsprechend geprägt. Ein Afrikaner oder Asiat, der das liest und noch nie einen Fantasiefilm gesehen hat, wird sich die Charaktere ggf. entsprechend seiner Ethnie vorstellen. 

Mich stören da eher so Logiklöcher wie Galadriel, die kurz vor dem Erreichen Valinors ins Meer springt und die tausenden(?) Meilen zurück schwimmen will. Oder dass das große Zwergenreich Moria so ein kleines Tor hat, zu dem nicht mal eine Straße führt.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

Llares schrieb:


> Ein Afrikaner oder Asiat, der das liest und noch nie einen Fantasiefilm gesehen hat, wird sich die Charaktere ggf. entsprechend seiner Ethnie vorstellen.


Anhand der geografischen Namen, Städte-, Orte- und Personennamen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wie jemand die Geschichte geistig in Afrika oder Asien verordnen könnte.
Aber eigentlich geht es darum gar nicht. Die Themen, die Tolkien erzählt, sind sowieso universell auf die Menschheit übertragbar. Genau deswegen sind auch die Bücher so erfolgreich, ganz ohne, dass dort krampfhaft Oberflächlichkeiten bedient werden.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich interessant, obwohl wir sonst bei vielen Themen eine Meinung oder Ansicht teilen, kann ich deine Einstellung zu RoP nicht verstehen. Mich interessiert, was du zu der folgenden Kritik sagst, die RoP aus Sicht eines (farbigen) Kenners der Werke bewertet:


[/QUOTE]

Ich geb mal ungefragt meine Meinung dazu

Videos wie das gezeigte sind die verfluchten Felder des Tolkien Nerdkrieges. Ja, er regt sich wohl zurecht auf, dass die Hintergrundgeschichte vereinfacht wurde, aber schon bei 4:48 muss man sagen, nein Galadriel war nicht beim Kinslaying dabei und auch ihr lastet deswegen auch kein Fluch, ihr steht es frei nach Valinor zurückzukehren als eine der wenigen Noldor. Man sollte also wissen, wie so ein Video zu nehmen ist, für den Normalo sind die Gründe der Ablehnung die darin genannt werden alles böhmische Dörfer und nichts was man ohne intensives Studium der Bücher nachvollziehen kann.

Gleiches gilt für die Kulturkrieger der neuen rechten und radikalen linken die auch alle ihre Youtube Kanäle haben, auf denen Produkte abgelehnt werden weil zu zu woke oder nicht woke genug sind. Auch das sollte normale Zuschauer nicht betreffen und man sollte besser auch nichts davon nachplappern. Da wird Missfallen an Charakteren in Fantasie-TV Serien und Filmen dazu benutzt Hexenjagden auf die Darsteller zu machen. Da geht es nicht um Filmkritik, da geht es um Störung des öffentlichen Friedens und Online-Mobbing. Ich schreibe niemanden vor dass er einen homosexuellen Charakter in einer TV Serie mögen muss, aber deswegen greift man nicht den Darsteller in der echten Welt an.

Das bringt uns zu Serien wie Star Trek oder Star Wars, die sind ja noch aus einem anderen Grund schlecht. Da ist es ja so, dass es diesen Serien wichtiger ist eine Reihe von Emotionen in spezifischer Folge über den Bildschirm flimmern zu lassen, die dann überlagern sollten, dass die Handlung rational betrachtet keinen Sinn hat. Jeder kennt das, wenn Emotion die Vernunft abschaltet, jeder war schon in so einer Situation und hat sich später ohne Emotion gedacht, dass die Reaktion keinen Sinn gemacht hat. Genau das nutzen viele Serien aus, man soll die auch nicht zweimal ansehen, oder später ohne Emotion nachdenken. Der Zuschauer soll die Emotion im Hirn fluten haben und dann kommt auch gleich die nächste in der nächsten Szene und vollgepumpt mit Emotion merkt man gar nicht, dass es keinen Sinn macht wie die Szenen miteinander verbunden sind.

Und für Größen der Popkultur wie Herr der Ringe ist es leider erwartbar, dass jeder der seine Sau durchs Dorf treiben will, und dem es von allen Dingen am wenigsten um Filmkritik geht, das auch tut. Auch wir tun das, denn wenn wir von tollen Sci-Fi Serien reden wollten, dann würden wir über Severance sprechen, nicht den 25. Nostalgieaufguss von irgendwas aus den 60ern und 70ern.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Ich geb mal ungefragt meine Meinung dazu


Völlig in Ordnung, finde es interessant weitere Meinungen zu erfahren.



4thVariety schrieb:


> Videos wie das gezeigte sind die verfluchten Felder des Tolkien Nerdkrieges. Ja, er regt sich wohl zurecht auf, dass die Hintergrundgeschichte vereinfacht wurde, aber schon bei 4:48 muss man sagen, nein Galadriel war nicht beim Kinslaying dabei und auch ihr lastet deswegen auch kein Fluch, ihr steht es frei nach Valinor zurückzukehren als eine der wenigen Noldor. Man sollte also wissen, wie so ein Video zu nehmen ist, für den Normalo sind die Gründe der Ablehnung die darin genannt werden alles böhmische Dörfer und nichts was man ohne intensives Studium der Bücher nachvollziehen kann.


Ich kann dir nich folgen, hast du den falschen Zeitstempel angegeben?



4thVariety schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für die Kulturkrieger der neuen rechten und radikalen linken die auch alle ihre Youtube Kanäle haben, auf denen Produkte abgelehnt werden weil zu zu woke oder nicht woke genug sind. Auch das sollte normale Zuschauer nicht betreffen und man sollte besser auch nichts davon nachplappern. Da wird Missfallen an Charakteren in Fantasie-TV Serien und Filmen dazu benutzt Hexenjagden auf die Darsteller zu machen. Da geht es nicht um Filmkritik, da geht es um Störung des öffentlichen Friedens und Online-Mobbing. Ich schreibe niemanden vor dass er einen homosexuellen Charakter in einer TV Serie mögen muss, aber deswegen greift man nicht den Darsteller in der echten Welt an.


Ich finde es schade, dass du den genannte Kritiker in diese Schublade steckst und damit glaubwürdigkeit per se absprichst, obwohl er aus meiner Sicht sauber argumentiert, auch Abseits von scheinbar nerdigen Details. Generell muss sich die Serie der Kritik stellen, warum sie überhaupt in Tolkiens Welt spielen muss, wenn dazu (nach Meinung der Autoren) so viel vorhandes ignoriert oder geändert werden muss. Die Ausgangsbasis passt doch offenbar schon nicht.
Aber selbst davon abgesehen, sind viele Szenen und Dialoge schön, aber nichts sagend. Das ist peinlich gegenüber dem Originalwerk, was man ja "verbessern" wollte und peinlich für eine Produktion mit über 500 Mio. USD Budget.



4thVariety schrieb:


> Das bringt uns zu Serien wie Star Trek oder Star Wars, die sind ja noch aus einem anderen Grund schlecht. Da ist es ja so, dass es diesen Serien wichtiger ist eine Reihe von Emotionen in spezifischer Folge über den Bildschirm flimmern zu lassen, die dann überlagern sollten, dass die Handlung rational betrachtet keinen Sinn hat. Jeder kennt das, wenn Emotion die Vernunft abschaltet, jeder war schon in so einer Situation und hat sich später ohne Emotion gedacht, dass die Reaktion keinen Sinn gemacht hat. Genau das nutzen viele Serien aus, man soll die auch nicht zweimal ansehen, oder später ohne Emotion nachdenken. Der Zuschauer soll die Emotion im Hirn fluten haben und dann kommt auch gleich die nächste in der nächsten Szene und vollgepumpt mit Emotion merkt man gar nicht, dass es keinen Sinn macht wie die Szenen miteinander verbunden sind.


Dem kann ich zustimmen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nö, der verdirbt höchstens dir den Spaß, warum auch immer. Ich hab damit kein Problem.



Dass dir da einer abgeht und du erregt um den Tisch rennst, wundert hier keinen.
Ansonsten scheinen meine Ansicht viele zu teilen, da man sich anstatts auf eine gute Story lieber auf Woken Unsinn fokussiert hat.



SanchoBanano schrieb:


> Weil z.B. die Zwergenfrau schwarz ist und keinen Bart hat ist die ganze Serie Müll?
> Weil wirklich "Woke Unsinn" konnte ich bisher, außer der farbigen Darsteller nicht sehen, oder hab ich was verpasst?



Wo habe ich denn die schwarze Zwergenfrau erwähnt? Auch wenn es total unlogisch ist in einem Berg zu leben und eine dunkle Hautfarbe zu haben, war ihr Auftritt ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn ich es als kleinen Gag mit Bart doch amüssanter gefunden hätte 

Nur bei den Elben sieht man halt mal wieder, dass der Wokeunsinn überhand nimmt, denn diese wurden eben nicht so beschrieben. Also was soll der Mist?
Man hätte an dieser Stelle doch einfach eine schwarze Menschenfrau nehmen können? Aber das hätte euch zwei Gestalten dann wohl wieder sauer aufgestoßen, weil weißer Mann und schwarze Frau 
Und gerade bei den Menschen hätte man doch die Möglichkeit je nachdem wo sie leben weiße, mediteranaussehende, schwarze, Asiaten zu nehmen, wo ist das Problem? Im Gegenteil das würde je nach Landschaftlichergegebenheit sehr gut passen. 
Aber darum gehts ja gar nicht, sondern um dem Zuschauer seine kranke Ideologie aufzudrücken, nimmt ja alleine schon in der Werbung mittlerweile überhand.
Und wenn dann so Länder wie Nigeria hingehen und weiße und asiatische Models verbieten, dann findet ihr beide das vermutlich auch klasse:








						Nigeria wird künftig ausländische Models verbieten
					

Die nigerianische Werbebehörde hat angeordnet, dass nur noch inländische Models für Kampagnen verpflichtet werden dürfen




					www.derstandard.de
				




Amazon hätte es gut getan sich mehr auf die Story zu fokussieren und @Bloodrock hat es eigentlich sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht, dass amazon den Fokus hier anders gelegt hat.

Und kleiner Spoiler für euch Lethal Weapon finde ich eine sehr unterhaltsame Serie in der einem nicht der Woke Unsinn aufgedrückt wird und die beiden Hauptdarsteller sind "Trommelwirbel" schwarz und weiß, also spart euch eure dämliche Rassistenkarte.


----------



## FreddyderStarke (5. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ansonsten scheinen meine Ansicht viele zu teilen, da man sich anstatts auf eine gute Story lieber auf Woken Unsinn fokussiert hat.


Ich vermute stark, dass der "Woke Unsinn" wie Du ihn nennst, keinerlei Einfluss auf die Story hat.
Habe aber nur die erste Folge gesehen und bin schon gespannt auf die Folge 2, in der mir dann sicherlich ein paar Regenbogenflaggen usw. auffallen werden. Oder bezieht sich der "Woke Unsinn" lediglich auf eine Hand voll gecasteter PoCs ?!?!


----------



## 4thVariety (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schade, dass du den genannte Kritiker in diese Schublade steckst und damit glaubwürdigkeit per se absprichst, obwohl er aus meiner Sicht sauber argumentiert, auch Abseits von scheinbar nerdigen Details. Generell muss sich die Serie der Kritik stellen, warum sie überhaupt in Tolkiens Welt spielen muss, wenn dazu (nach Meinung der Autoren) so viel vorhandes ignoriert oder geändert werden muss. Die Ausgangsbasis passt doch offenbar schon nicht.
> Aber selbst davon abgesehen, sind viele Szenen und Dialoge schön, aber nichts sagend. Das ist peinlich gegenüber dem Originalwerk, was man ja "verbessern" wollte und peinlich für eine Produktion mit über 500 Mio. USD Budget.



Nein, Nein, der Kritiker den du gepostet hast gehört nicht zu den Kulturkriegern, soweit ich das mit einem Video beurteilen kann.  Der tappt eher in die Falle der Wörtlichkeit, bei der es immer nur einen 1:1 Transfer mit allen Details geben muss und keine Vereinfachung geben darf. Das ist bei Menschen normal, dass es dieses Verhalten gibt, man sieht das an Religionen da ist das Verhalten teilweise total extrem ausgebildet und man würde sich teilweise darüber umbringen. Die Frage ist halt ob das wichtig ist für den Kontext der Serie. Amazon hat nicht die Rechte am ganzen Silmarillion, die haben nicht die Rechte für die ganze Noldor und Melkor Backstory. Das wäre Komplexität an der falschen Stelle, nämlich an einem Einleitungsmonolog.

Wie ich an anderer Stelle geschrieben habe, der ganze Akt mit dem Craften der Ringe, Erklärung der Regeln der Ringe und Warum sind zwei Seiten in einem 400 Seiten Buch. Lass das mal sinken. Da ist nichts vorhanden das man ignorieren könnte, weil man wirklich alles erfinden muss. Und dann muss man zusehen wie das nicht im Widerspruch zu den Filmen steht. Dann muss man erfinden wie es passiert ist und irgendwie den daran beteiligten Charakteren eine Einleitung geben die einem normalen Zuschauer erreicht und eben nicht eine eigene 100h Serie aus 400 Seiten Silmarillion ist. 

Das Original hat ja gar kaum Dialoge, das ist ja der Witz. Nur mal ein Beispiel: (Seite 315 wer will) "_Und so hörten sie auf Sauron und erfuhren so manches von ihm, denn groß was sein Wissen. In jenen Tagen übertrafen die Schmiede von Ost-in-Edil alles, was sie zuvor schon geleistet; und sie bedachten sich und schufen Ringe der Macht"_.

Das sind die drei Zeilen im Silmarillion in denen fast alle Ringe bis auf den einen gecraftet werden. Immerhin, ein Ortsname ist angegeben. Wir wissen nicht einmal wer sie hergestellt hat. Zwei Absätze später wird dann nachgeschoben, dass Celebrimbor drei Ringe alleine hergestellt hat, Narya, Nenya und Vilya. Tolkien hat immer den Ruf so unglaublich umfangreich zu sein, aber wenn es um die Ringe geht ist die Faktenlage unfassbar dünn. Da ist kein Originalwerk zu verbessern, da ist ein großes schwarzes Loch, das so eine Serie ausgestalten muss, nach besten Können.

Da ist auch keine detailliert Schilderung wie Sauron die Ringe in seinen Besitz bringt, keine Dialoge, keine Heldentaten, kein Verlauf, keine Frontbeschreibung, da heißt es lakonisch: _[...] überzog er sie wutentbrannt mit offenem Krieg und verlangte, alle Ringe müßten Ihm ausgeliefert werden [..]. Die Elben aber flohen vor ihm._

Das ist so der typische Detailgrad der Vorlage. manchmal werden Namen mit reingeworfen weil ein Prominenter stirbt, manchmal wird ein Ort wie Bruchtal gegründet. Tolkiens Silmarillion ist keine Vorlage in dem Sinn, das is eher so ein Abriss der groben übergeordneten Handlung. Details kann Amazon alle machen wie sie wollen. Das muss stimmig sein, schon klar, und man sieht dass man sich sehr bemüht den Ton zu treffen. Aber eine 1:1 Umsetzung im dem Sinne wäre eine Texttafel mit zwei Minuten Voice Over. Solange es halt dauert die zwei Seiten zu lesen von denen wenige Zeilen irgendwas mit Ringen zu tun haben.,


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

FreddyderStarke schrieb:


> Ich vermute stark, dass der "Woke Unsinn" wie Du ihn nennst, keinerlei Einfluss auf die Story hat.


Schau dir die Szene an, wo Galadriel gegen den Troll kämpft (und der Weg dorthin). Bewerte mal wie die männlichen Elfen dargestellt werden und wie Galadriel.


----------



## Nuallan (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich denke, du machst es dir zu einfach mit dieser Argumentation. RoP scheint sich leider auf Seiten von Star Trek Discovery, Picard, Star Wars und Dr. Who einzureihen. Das Problem ist nicht, dass etwas anders gemacht wurde, sondern, dass fundamentale Bestandteile der Geschichten auf Links gezogen wurden UND das ganze dumm umgesetzt worden ist.


Ich bin Star Trek und Dr. Who Fan, und beides wurde durch die "Message" regelrecht vernichtet. Aber nicht nur deswegen, sondern weil mittlerweile beides auch inhaltlich eine Zumutung ist. Hätten sie z.B. mit Discovery ne gute neue Star Trek Serie gemacht, und nur die Hauptrolle mit einer Minderheiten-Mary Sue besetzt, die alle 5 Folgen mal ihre 15 Minuten Heulphase hat, hätte ich damit kein Problem. Aber sie sind "All in" gegangen und machen (mit voller Absicht laut den Showrunnern) Real-Life-Politik in Sci-Fi-Serien.

Und genau das sehe ich bei Rings of Power einfach nicht so schlimm bis jetzt. Ich bin kein großer LOTR-Kenner, sondern nur normaler Fan der Filme, und hab vor zig Jahren mal die Hörbücher gehört. Die Lore und Logik-Lücken kann ich nicht wirklich bewerten. Den Cast der Serie finde ich aber durch die Bank klasse, und die CGI auch. Und ich hab null Probleme damit ein paar PoC zu sehen, solange sie gut spielen.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Im übrigen finde ich interessant, obwohl wir sonst bei vielen Themen eine Meinung oder Ansicht teilen, kann ich deine Einstellung zu RoP nicht verstehen. Mich interessiert, was du zu der folgenden Kritik sagst, die RoP aus Sicht eines (farbigen) Kenners der Werke bewertet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich gucks mir nachher mal an. Bei Youtube gucke ich lustigerweise oft den "Critical Drinker", der weit rechts ist (wobei er meist trotzdem imstande ist neutral zu bewerten, was ihn so gut macht). Ich bin politisch eher links, aber das Thema übertriebene und forcierte Wokeness nervt mich auch extrem. Der Drinker hat die Serie natürlich auch vernichtet, aber da bin ich diesmal anderer Meinung. Entweder bin ich blind, oder viele Leute sind mittlerweile so besessen vom Krieg gegen die Message, das sie nichts mehr objektiv bewerten oder genießen können.

Wir leben im jahr 2022. Die Woke-Entwicklung ist einfach nicht mehr aufzuhalten, und solange es sehr dosiert passiert und sich nicht in den kreativen Prozess einmischt, hab ich nichts dagegen. Und die Serie ist für mich ein Beispiel für "dosiert". Wenn wirkliche Kenner der Bücher die Serie inhaltlich zerreißen und das gut begründen ist das absolut ok. Aber man merkt einfach bei sehr vielen Leuten, die schreiben "Cast sch**ße, CGI sch**ße, Story sch**ße", dass sie ihre 0/10-Bewertung schon mit dem ersten Trailer und der Hautfarbe einiger Darsteller getroffen haben oder mit der Hate-Masse mitschwimmen, und das kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


Birdy84 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Szene an, wo Galadriel gegen den Troll kämpft (und der Weg dorthin). Bewerte mal wie die männlichen Elfen dargestellt werden und wie Galadriel.


Ja, das war echt grenzwertig. Aber sie ist halt der Hauptcharakter, hat Plot-Armor und wurde mit einer Helden-Szene eingeführt. Solange es nicht alle 20 Minuten passiert kann ich drüber hinwegsehen.


----------



## FreddyderStarke (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Szene an, wo Galadriel gegen den Troll kämpft (und der Weg dorthin). Bewerte mal wie die männlichen Elfen dargestellt werden und wie Galadriel.


Weil Galadriel als ehrgeizige und kampfstarke Heldin dargestellt wurde und die männlichen Elfen schwächeln? Also wenn Du Dich an sowas aufhängst solltest du lieber Animal Planet gucken


----------



## Nuallan (5. September 2022)

FreddyderStarke schrieb:


> Weil Galadriel als ehrgeizige und kampfstarke Heldin dargestellt wurde und die männlichen Elfen schwächeln? Also wenn Du Dich an sowas aufhängst solltest du lieber Animal Planet gucken


Das Problem mit solchen Szenen ist nicht, dass die Heldin so stark ist, sondern das die Männer immer dargestellt werden als wären sie Statisten in alten Bud Spencer-Filmen, die einfach nur blöd gucken und warten bis sie umgehauen werden. Das wird gemacht, um die Frau noch stärker wirken zu lassen, und ist absolut unnötig.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich bin Star Trek und Dr. Who Fan, und beides wurde durch die "Message" regelrecht vernichtet. Aber nicht nur deswegen, sondern weil mittlerweile beides auch inhaltlich eine Zumutung ist. Hätten sie z.B. mit Discovery ne gute neue Star Trek Serie gemacht, und nur die Hauptrolle mit einer Minderheiten-Mary Sue besetzt, die alle 5 Folgen mal ihre 15 Minuten Heulphase hat, hätte ich damit kein Problem. Aber sie sind "All in" gegangen und machen (mit voller Absicht laut den Showrunnern) Real-Life-Politik in Sci-Fi-Serien.


Das Problem scheint sich auch bei RoP abzuzeichnen. Allein die Diaglogqualität reicht doch bei weitem nicht an die von Tolkien heran.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Und genau das sehe ich bei Rings of Power einfach nicht so schlimm bis jetzt. Ich bin kein großer LOTR-Kenner, sondern nur normaler Fan der Filme, und hab vor zig Jahren mal die Hörbücher gehört. Die Lore und Logik-Lücken kann ich nicht wirklich bewerten. Den Cast der Serie finde ich aber durch die Bank klasse, und die CGI auch. Und ich hab null Probleme damit ein paar PoC zu sehen, solange sie gut spielen.


Ich sehe es problematisch, dass diese eigentlich unpassenden Schauspieler ohne weitere Erklärung in der Geschichte auftauchen, obwohl diese notwendig wäre, da sie Tolkiens beschriebener Welt wiederspricht und zwar auf der einen Seite so z.T. fundamental, dass es sich nicht sinnvoll erklären lässt, und auf der anderen Seite wäre es so simpel gewesen, sodass man sich fragt warum es nicht erklärt wird. Bestes Beispiel, die Harfoots, die Hobbits sind, und eigentlich gar nicht vorkommen düften. Sie kommen aber vor und sprechen viele unterschiedliche Dialekte in ihrem kleinen Dorf. Was soll das?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Ich gucks mir nachher mal an. Bei Youtube gucke ich lustigerweise oft den "Critical Drinker", der weit rechts ist (wobei er meist trotzdem imstande ist neutral zu bewerten, was ihn so gut macht). Ich bin politisch eher links, aber das Thema übertriebene und forcierte Wokeness nervt mich auch extrem. Der Drinker hat die Serie natürlich auch vernichtet, aber da bin ich diesmal anderer Meinung. Entweder bin ich blind, oder viele Leute sind mittlerweile so besessen vom Krieg gegen die Message, das sie nichts mehr objektiv bewerten oder genießen können.


Man muss eben auf die Begründungen der Kritik achten. Dabei trifft der "Critical Drinker" sehr häufig den Nagel auf den Kopf und argumentiert einfach nachvollziehbar.
Die andere Seite erhält nicht plötzlich recht, weil platte Parolen immer und immer wieder wiederholt werden.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wir leben im jahr 2022. Die Woke-Entwicklung ist einfach nicht mehr aufzuhalten, und solange es sehr dosiert passiert und sich nicht in den kreativen Prozess einmischt, hab ich nichts dagegen. Und die Serie ist für mich ein Beispiel für "dosiert". Wenn wirkliche Kenner der Bücher die Serie inhaltlich zerreißen und das gut begründen ist das absolut ok.


Wie dosiert das Thema ist, konnte man schon vor vielen Wochen und Monaten anhand von Interviews der Produzenten und Amazons PR Kampagne sehen. Das Thema steht unmissverständlich mit an erster Stelle für die. Nicht umsonst haben sie den Tolkien Experten Tom Shippy rausgeworfen und gegen Leute ersetzt, die ihnen nach dem Mund reden und Unwahrheiten zu gunsten der Produzenten verbreiten.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber man merkt einfach bei sehr vielen Leuten, die schreiben "Cast sch**ße, CGI sch**ße, Story sch**ße", dass sie ihre 0/10-Bewertung schon mit dem ersten Trailer und der Hautfarbe einiger Darsteller getroffen haben oder mit der Hate-Masse mitschwimmen, und das kann ich nicht ernst nehmen.


Auf das Niveau will ich nicht herab gehen, das ignoriere ich.

Edit:





Nuallan schrieb:


> Das Problem mit solchen Szenen ist nicht, dass die Heldin so stark ist, sondern das die Männer immer dargestellt werden als wären sie Statisten in alten Bud Spencer-Filmen, die einfach nur blöd gucken und warten bis sie umgehauen werden. Das wird gemacht, um die Frau noch stärker wirken zu lassen, und ist absolut unnötig.


Und das tragische an der Umsatzung ist, dass Galadriel eigentlich völlig über solch eine Darstellung stehen müsste.


----------



## FreddyderStarke (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das Problem mit solchen Szenen ist nicht, dass die Heldin so stark ist, sondern das die Männer immer dargestellt werden als wären sie Statisten in alten Bud Spencer-Filmen, die einfach nur blöd gucken und warten bis sie umgehauen werden. Das wird gemacht, um die Frau noch stärker wirken zu lassen, und ist absolut unnötig.


Galadriel = Hauptdarstellerin
Krieger = Nebendarsteller

das ist doch unabhängig vom Geschlecht schon immer so überzogen dargestellt... In jedem Film gibt es Fallobst... Glaube nicht, dass jemand damit unsere Männlichkeit angreifen will 

Hätte man die Krieger durch Kriegerinnen ersetzt hätte es ein "aBeR FRauEn kÄMpFen nIChT" o.Ä. gegeben.
Oder ganz realistisch hätte der Troll die schwache Galadriel einfach zerquetschen sollen, Credits und aus.

Nicht falsch verstehen.. bin auch kein Freund von übertriebenem woken Zeug, aber die Kritiken zur Serie sind es echt übertrieben und zeigen, dass auch starke Männer Jammerlappen sein können


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

FreddyderStarke schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen.. bin auch kein Freund von übertriebenem woken Zeug, aber die Kritiken zur Serie sind es echt übertrieben und zeigen, dass auch starke Männer Jammerlappen sein können


Welche Art Leute wurden mit Galadriel mitgeschickt?


----------



## Nuallan (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es problematisch, dass diese eigentlich unpassenden Schauspieler ohne weitere Erklärung in der Geschichte auftauchen, obwohl diese notwendig wäre, da sie Tolkiens beschriebener Welt wiederspricht und zwar auf der einen Seite so z.T. fundamental, dass es sich nicht sinnvoll erklären lässt, und auf der anderen Seite wäre es so simpel gewesen, sodass man sich fragt warum es nicht erklärt wird. Bestes Beispiel, die Harfoots, die Hobbits sind, und eigentlich gar nicht vorkommen düften. Sie kommen aber vor und sprechen viele unterschiedliche Dialekte in ihrem kleinen Dorf. Was soll das?


Was Dialekte angeht weiß ich nicht warum sie nicht drauf geachtet oder das so entschieden haben. Bei der "Chernobyl"-Miniserie von HBO z.B. werden viele Russen von Briten gespielt mit entsprechendem Dialekt. Viele Leute hat das gestört. Mich stört das null, weil die Serie für mich perfekt ist so wie sie ist. Das sind Details, die mich einfach nicht interessieren, solange der Rest stimmt.

Ich hab auch keine Ahnung wo genau die Haarfüße Lore-mäßig auftauchen sollten und in welcher Form. Und auch was im Hintergrund bei der Produktion passiert ist weiß ich nicht (klingt ein bisl so wie die Entstehungsgeschichte von Discovery). Deswegen kann ich nur das bewerten, was ich sehe. So muss es auch vielen Leuten gehen, die grad zum ersten Mal das neue Dr. Who oder Star Trek sehen, und es gut finden. Sie haben halt einfach keinen Plan und keinen Vergleich. Manchmal ist Unwissenheit doch ein Segen.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> So muss es auch vielen Leuten gehen, die grad zum ersten Mal das neue Dr. Who oder Star Trek sehen, und es gut finden. Sie haben halt einfach keinen Plan und keinen Vergleich. Manchmal ist Unwissenheit doch ein Segen.


Aber selbst dann sollte man schwache Drehbücher erkennen können.

Edit: So etwas hat Amazon im Vorfeld veröffentlicht: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=APQuy_mB1dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Schau dir die Szene an, wo Galadriel gegen den Troll kämpft (und der Weg dorthin). Bewerte mal wie die männlichen Elfen dargestellt werden und wie Galadriel.



Im Mittelerde Powerranking ist Galadriel einfach broken Tier wie man auf Youtube sagen würde. Nicht nur Elfin, sondern Noldor, nicht nur Noldor sondern Noldor "Hochadel", nicht nur das sondern aus einer sehr militärisch geprägten Familien. Fingolfin als Onkel. Dass sie eines der hübschesten Wesen in MIttelerde ist kann jeder zitieren, dass sie eines der mächstigsten Wesen ist, wird gerne vergessen und das ist selbst unter Einbezug von Ringgeistern und Balrogs. Sauron am Ende von Herr der Ringe ist vermutlich stärker, Sauron zur Zeit wenn er die Ringe schmiedet würde von ihr wohl einfach einen neuen Scheitel gezogen bekommen.

Galadriel ist so schon erheblich zurückgefahren. Die Szene in der andere betteln umzukehren und sie engstirnig erbarmungslos weiter will und über den Troll einfach drüberrollt, das ist 1:1 so wie sie sein muss. Das ist exakt wie ihre ganze Verwandtschaft im Silmarillion tickt. Ich will, ich mach, ich bin beratungsresistent. Wenn, dann hat Galadriel das kleine Stückchen mehr Sozialkompetenz das es ihr erlaubt, damit durchzukommen. Ihre Verwandtschaft beißt dann meist im Starrsinn ins Gras.

Die Stellung von Gladriel sieht man allein an der Verteilung der drei Elfenringe. Niemand wusste wer die hatte. Nur Galadriel, weil einen hatte sie selbst, einen hatte ihr Schwiegersohn und einen hatte Gandalf, nicht etwas Saruman als Anführer des Konzils, sondern Galadriels Liebling und Vorschlag als Führer des Konzils Gandalf.

Für mich hat die gute einen Freibrief in der Serie nach Belieben auszuteilen.


----------



## Nuallan (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Edit: So etwas hat Amazon im Vorfeld veröffentlicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, komplett übertrieben. Man könnte solche Videos mit einem bestimmten Titel für bestimmte Zielgruppen veröffentlichen, und alles wäre gut. Das sich Fans daran stören sowas mit der Brechstange präsentiert zu kriegen kann ich absolut nachvollziehen.

Aber letztlich zählt doch, was in der Serie passiert. Die bewertet man, und nicht diesen "Diversity in your face"-PR-Dreck. Und in der Serie habe ich davon (bis jetzt) überhaupt nichts gesehen.


----------



## Llares (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Welche Art Leute wurden mit Galadriel mitgeschickt?


Fand die Szene auch sehr befremdlich, dafür dass das alles Elbenkrieger sein sollen. Aber ob das alles Krieger waren oder auch Kriegerinnen dabei waren, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Schieb ich auch weniger auf Frau-Mann als auf Held-Komparsen.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

Llares schrieb:


> Fand die Szene auch sehr befremdlich, dafür dass das alles Elbenkrieger sein sollen. Aber ob das alles Krieger waren oder auch Kriegerinnen dabei waren, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Schieb ich auch weniger auf Frau-Mann als auf Held-Komparsen.


Es bleibt letztlich platt und unglaubwürdig, dass diese ausgewählten Leute sich bereits von einem Troll besiegen lassen, obwohl sie eigentlich eine viel gefährlicheren Gegner als Ziel haben.


----------



## Nuallan (5. September 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Sauron am Ende von Herr der Ringe ist vermutlich stärker, Sauron zur Zeit wenn er die Ringe schmiedet würde von ihr wohl einfach einen neuen Scheitel gezogen bekommen.


Das erklärt dann wohl auch eines der (wie ich dachte) Plotholes, warum sie alleine mit 10 Standard-Kriegern auf der Suche nach Sauron ist, und was passieren würde wenn sie ihn wirklich findet.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber letztlich zählt doch, was in der Serie passiert. Die bewertet man, und nicht diesen "Diversity in your face"-PR-Dreck. Und in der Serie habe ich davon (bis jetzt) überhaupt nichts gesehen.


Bis auf den schwarzen Elf ohne Kontext, der komplett gegen Tolkiens Beschreibung und Entstehungsgeschichte der Elfen läuft (wie andere Elfen in RoP übrigens auch) oder den schwarzen Hobbit und oder die Zwergenkönigin. Alle passen nicht in die originale Geschichte, tauchen aber in RoP einfach so, ohne Erklärung auf.


----------



## Rizzard (5. September 2022)

Oha, die Serie scheint ja schon jetzt ordentlich zu polarisieren.
Ich werde sie erst starten wenn die erste Staffel komplett zur Verfügung steht. 
Genau so mach ich das auch bei House of Dragon.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das erklärt dann wohl auch eines der (wie ich dachte) Plotholes, warum sie alleine mit 10 Standard-Kriegern auf der Suche nach Sauron ist, und was passieren würde wenn sie ihn wirklich findet.



Das liegt wieder in der indirekten Natur des Silmarillions. Den großen Krieg gegen Melkor sieht man ja und von der Verbannung Melkors wussten die Elfen. Ansonsten sind die Elfen in eine Situation wie nach dem 2. Weltkrieg. Hitler ist tot, aber wo sind alle seine Generäle. Besonders Sauron sticht da heraus. Technisch gesehen wurde Sauron von Eonwe (einem Maia) gefangen. Der befiehlt Sauron sich bei Manwe (einem Valar, vgl. Erzengel) zu melden, weil Eonwe nicht das Recht hat über Maia (Eonwe und Sauron sind beide Maia) zu richten.

Der Rest ist klassische Tolkien Auslassung. Nirgendwo steht dass Eonwe das den Elfen erzählt hat und nachdem die Elfen sich weiter fragen ob Sauron tot ist oder nicht, scheint Eonwe es auch nicht weitererzählt zu haben. Sauron wiederum wird unterstellt, dass er vielleicht zu dem Zeitpunkt auch nicht mehr den Bösewicht geben wollte, aber die Anweisung nach Valinor zu segeln und mit  Manwe zu sprechen hat er auch nicht gemacht. Dann fällt wieder der Halsatz "_und er verfiel wieder dem Bösen" _was ein Indikator ist, dass er eine Zeit gut gewesen sein muss.

So fügt sich die Jagd Galadriels nach Sauron dann zusammen. Es ist ein Konstrukt Amazons, das nicht im Widerspruch zum Silmarillion steht. Wenn man etwas kritisieren müsste, dann dass Galadriel keine direkte Antagonisting zu Sauron ist. Das wird sie vor allem erst durch Hobbit und Herr der Ringe und dann geben ihr die Filme einen noch direkteren Bezug. 

Dann macht man etwas sehr cleveres. Denn wenn Galadriel in den Büchern eines ist, dann diejenige die theoretisch alles weiß und bei Bedarf jemand anderem sagt. Alles so Passagen nach dem Prinzip "_und dann erfuhr X durch Galadriel, dass dies und das_" Ich denke diese Funktion war der Auslöser dafür, dass Galadriel in den Filem die Rahmenhandlung erklärt. Klar, Frodo schreibt das Buch, aber Galadriel ist es die uns die Geschichte erzählt. Das belebt die Serie wieder und weil man einfach total freie Wahl hat wer was gemacht hat beim Schmieden der Ringe, gibt man ihr natürlich einen aktiven Part, weil das Publikum kennt den Charakter bereits und man schafft einen viel fließenderen Übergang zu den Filmen.


----------



## MarcHammel (5. September 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und das kann man jetzt schon beurteilen?


Nach 2 Folgen, also 25% der ersten Staffel...ja. Ich hab gewisse Dinge bereits angesprochen, die aus meiner Sicht schlecht sind, und die kann man definitiv bereits beurteilen.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Im Mittelerde Powerranking ist Galadriel einfach broken Tier wie man auf Youtube sagen würde. Nicht nur Elfin, sondern Noldor, nicht nur Noldor sondern Noldor "Hochadel", nicht nur das sondern aus einer sehr militärisch geprägten Familien. Fingolfin als Onkel. Dass sie eines der hübschesten Wesen in MIttelerde ist kann jeder zitieren, dass sie eines der mächstigsten Wesen ist, wird gerne vergessen und das ist selbst unter Einbezug von Ringgeistern und Balrogs. Sauron am Ende von Herr der Ringe ist vermutlich stärker, Sauron zur Zeit wenn er die Ringe schmiedet würde von ihr wohl einfach einen neuen Scheitel gezogen bekommen.


Ist es denn nachvollziehbar, dass Galadriel selbst mit einem Schwert loszieht und sich die Finger schmutzig macht?


----------



## MarcHammel (5. September 2022)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Sauron am Ende von Herr der Ringe ist vermutlich stärker, Sauron zur Zeit wenn er die Ringe schmiedet würde von ihr wohl einfach einen neuen Scheitel gezogen bekommen.


Wenn überhaupt, eher umgekehrt. Sauron war nach dem Untergang Numenors stark geschwächt und seine Macht dürfte sich in Herr der Ringe nur geringfügig wieder hergestellt haben. Offen zeigen tut er sich die ganze Zeit ja nicht. Zumal seine Macht zum Großteil an den Ring gebunden ist, der ja lange Zeit überhaupt nicht in seinem Besitz war. Zur Zeit, in der die Serie gerade spielt, dürfte Sauron bedeutend mächtiger sein.


----------



## Nuallan (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Bis auf den schwarzen Elf ohne Kontext, der komplett gegen Tolkiens Beschreibung und Entstehungsgeschichte der Elfen läuft (wie andere Elfen in RoP übrigens auch) oder den schwarzen Hobbit und oder die Zwergenkönigin. Alle passen nicht in die originale Geschichte, tauchen aber in RoP einfach so, ohne Erklärung auf.


Es braucht keinen Kontext wenn man im Jahr 2022 eine Rolle mit einer anderen Hautfarbe als weiß besetzt. Hier weicht man von der adaptierten Vorlage ab. So what? Das ist völlig normal und passiert ständig. Die Bücher sind uralt. Aus einer anderen Zeit. Wir leben aber nicht mehr in dieser Zeit.

Hat Amazon hier übertrieben, wenn sie das gleich bei drei Rassen machen? Ja, vielleicht. Würde ich die Serie deswegen auch nur geringfügig schlechter bewerten? Nein. Es juckt mich einfach nicht, weil ich weder Hardcore-Fan noch Rassist bin. Alle drei machen ihren Job für mich gut, Lenny Henry sogar sehr gut. Gerne mehr davon.


----------



## Llares (5. September 2022)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre (Silmarillion ist ein bisschen her), ist Sauron aber nie als mächtiger Krieger in Erscheinung getreten. Einzige die mir einfällt ist der Kampf mit Beren und da ist er ein Wolf.  Wobei ihm als Maia natürlich immer eine gewissen Macht innewohnt. 



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Es bleibt letztlich platt und unglaubwürdig, dass diese ausgewählten Leute sich bereits von einem Troll besiegen lassen, obwohl sie eigentlich eine viel gefährlicheren Gegner als Ziel haben.


Das bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Kritisiere ich ja selbst. Gibt es so aber in vielen Actionfilmen.  Erfahrene Krieger werden einfach so vom Helden oder Schurken niedergemetztelt. Ist nie realistisch. Von den Kampftechniken fang ich gar nicht erst an. Dabei könnte man relativ einfach spannende und authentische Kämpfe machen.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist es denn nachvollziehbar, dass Galadriel selbst mit einem Schwert loszieht und sich die Finger schmutzig macht?


Sowas würde das Silmarillion niemals beschreiben. Da steht bestenfalls, dass irgendein Elf mit einem Armee losgezogen ist, so wie man davon lesen würde, dass Alexander der Große oder Caesar mit einem Heer losgezogen sind. Null Details wie das auszusehen hätte. Gleichzeitig stehen sich dann Leute auf dem Schlachtfeld direkt gegenüber wo man sich denkt, dass in 5000 Jahren überlieferter Geschichte hat kein General je so an der Front gestanden. Gustalv Adolf von Schweden vielleicht, aber der ist dabei auch gestorben wie ein Idiot. Gut, machen die meisten Noldor jetzt auch. Was man aus diesen zwei Fakten macht bleibt einem selbst überlassen. Noldor gehen auch gerne auf Reisen die Küste rauf und runter, das sind aber auch alle Details die man von Tolkien bekommt. Das ist alles und nix.


Ansonsten ist Galadriel eine Noldor, zu der Zeit vielleicht sogar schon die letzte in ganz Mittelerde und sicherlich die mit dem höchsten gesellschaftlichen Rang. Wenn man das vergleicht mit dem was andere Noldor mit ähnlich hohem Rang gemacht haben, dann war das oft schon so, dass das Silmarillion es so formuliert als wären die vor ihren Truppen hermarschiert und die Schlacht gezogen. Nur wie gesagt, im Silmarillion wäre das alles viel früher gewesen. Zu der Zeit als man die Ringe macht ist Galadriel schon Herrscherin über ihr Reich und im Powerlevel jenseits von gut und böse. Die schickt ne riesige Nebelwolke in der sich eine Armee verirrt und verhungert. Weitere Details? Keine.

Das ist der Teil mit der transplantierten Origin Story. Da muss Amazon was machen und dem Charakter eine Konsistenz geben die zu den Filmen passt. Das ist die aktivere Rolle wie im Silmarillion impliziert, um einige Jahrtausende verschoben, aber damit lernt man die Ereignisse aus ihrer Sicht kennen und hat sie auf dem Schirm. Soll mir recht sein ehrlich gesagt. Die Serie wird zu allen Charakteren tausend Details mehr haben als Tolkien jemals geliefert hat. Silmarillion ist nicht unverfilmbar, es ist einfach in der Fassung wie es existiert nicht Film-fähig, weil die meiste Arbeit muss der Leser machen und im Falle einer TV Show damit die Produktion an sich. Auch die Beschreibungen von Tolkien zu Orten im Silmarillion sind äußerst dürftig. Die Stadt hat eine Brücke über den Fluss die schön anzusehen und bebaut ist, viele Schiffe legen im Hafen an. Ja toll, was soll man daraus jetzt machen als TV Serie, das muss man ja irgendwie zeigen.

Wenn wir schon schnippisch sein wollen, dann Cate Blanchett 1,75m, Morfydd Clark 1,62m, OG Galadriel 1,94m. Das wäre eigentlich eine Rolle für den Typ Gwendoline Christie. Galadriel ist hübsch ja, aber auch riesig und nachdem Körperkraft bei den Elfen die der Mensch übersteigt ohne dass sich das in viel Muskeln niederschlägt, wäre sie auch ordentlich Haudrauf.


----------



## compisucher (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Es braucht keinen Kontext wenn man im Jahr 2022 eine Rolle mit einer anderen Hautfarbe als weiß besetzt. Hier weicht man von der adaptierten Vorlage ab. So what? Das ist völlig normal und passiert ständig. Die Bücher sind uralt. Aus einer anderen Zeit. Wir leben aber nicht mehr in dieser Zeit.
> 
> Hat Amazon hier übertrieben, wenn sie das gleich bei drei Rassen machen? Ja, vielleicht. Würde ich die Serie deswegen auch nur geringfügig schlechter bewerten? Nein. Es juckt mich einfach nicht, weil ich weder Hardcore-Fan noch Rassist bin. Alle drei machen ihren Job für mich gut, Lenny Henry sogar sehr gut. Gerne mehr davon.


Prinzipiell habe ich da eine sehr kongruente Einstellung hierzu.

Es ist halt schwierig im Kontext zu andere "woke" Themen die Sache neutral zu betrachten und die Stimmung wird da gleich sehr erhitzt.
Mit Sicherheit passt "historisch" gesehen und in Anlehnung an die nordischen Sagen Menschen mit einer anderen Hautfarbe nicht in die Vorstellungswelt manch eines Zuschauers.

Tolkien hat aber nix anderes als ein relativ modernes Märchen geschrieben, auch seine Elben haben nicht viel gemein mit den Elfen aus den nordischen Sagen.

Wenn dann weisse mit Rasta-Zöpfen und Indianer (ich bin einer zu einem 1/16, andere Story und ich liebe Winnetou) auf der Abschussliste stehen, baut sich auf der anderen Meinungsseite rasch Gegenwind auf.

Ich sehe es vereinfacht so: amazon muss einen weltweiten Markt bedienen und einzelne Befindlichkeiten z. B. in D. sind da untergeordnet zum Gesamterfolg. Natürlich will sich ein Farbiger in den USA auch mit der Serie identifizieren. Es geht also auch und mutmaßlich primär um die Ansprache an den Großteil der Kunden.

Es kann einem gefallen, dann guggt man es an, oder nicht, dann lässt man es.


----------



## 4thVariety (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit passt "historisch" gesehen und in Anlehnung an die nordischen Sagen Menschen mit einer anderen Hautfarbe nicht in die Vorstellungswelt manch eines Zuschauers.
> 
> Tolkien hat aber nix anderes als ein relativ modernes Märchen geschrieben, auch seine Elben haben nicht viel gemein mit den Elfen aus den nordischen Sagen.



Wenn wir im Jahr 2022 1:1 nur bei den Worten bleiben, können wir dann noch 1:1 bei den Werten sein für die Tolkien steht?

Weil wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind, dann ist der Aufbau von Mittelerde schon der reine Apartheid-Staat und das ist definitiv nicht was er vermitteln wollte. Wenn Amazon das nicht vermitteln will dann müssen sie das aufweichen.

Wenn wir ganz ganz ehrlich sind, dann haben wir nach Amazon eh ein Problem, dass es zwischen der Serie und den Filmen bei den Hobbits sowas wie den Hobbit-Hitler gegeben haben muss der eine ethnische Säuberung durchgeführt hat. Sowas muss man dann auch zu Ende denken und überintepretieren, oder? Auch die Tatsache mit den Zwergen die in den Büchern ihre Frauen verstecken und dann ist der Reveal in der Serie, dass sie keine Bärte haben, dafür aber schwarz sind auch etwas, das genau betrachtet ziemlich missverstanden werden kann.

Also vom Tisch damit. Das Silmarillion hat null verwertbare Szenen, fast null verwertbare Charaktere und liest sich wie eine überlanger Wikipediaeintrag zum dreißigjährigen Krieg. Wenn daraus eine Serie werden will bedarf es viel Arbeit. Amazon muss gute Charaktere schreiben, die mit guten Schauspielern besetzen und auf die Hautfarbe sollte es nicht ankommen. Denn der creepy Teil bei dem Herr der Ringe die inoffizielle Hintergrundgeschichte des Planeten Erde ist und wir leben im Jahr 20.000 nach Sauron (nagelt mich nicht auf die Zahl fest), den lassen wir mal lieber aus. 

Dewegen hat sich Tolkien immer aufs schärfste davon distanziert sein Werk allegorisch zu interpretieren. Der wollte nicht, dass irgendwelche Allegorien da reininterpretiert werden. Das hat er vermutlich präzise aus dem Grund gemacht, weil die Katze schon aus dem Sack war und er wusste, dass einige Dingen nicht ganz so fresh waren wie man früher gesagt hätte. Eine Allegorische Interpretation (und manchmal springt die einem vom Buch ins Gesicht) ist nicht erwünscht.


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ist es denn nachvollziehbar, dass Galadriel selbst mit einem Schwert loszieht und sich die Finger schmutzig macht?


Warum denn nicht? Wir haben in unserer Jugend doch alle "Mist" gebaut oder etwa nicht

Gruß


----------



## Gast1662973802 (5. September 2022)

Naja, die Serie MUSS ein Erfolg werden, zu viel Geld investiert und es gab schon Aussagen, dass wenn die Nummer floppt, man die Daseinsberechtigung von Amazon Studios hinterfragen muss.

Viele Szenen machen einfach wenig Sinn, hier gibt es einiges, was einfach schlecht geschrieben ist. Das Erzähltempo ist suboptimal. Und dass man Tolkien "modernisieren" wollte, konnte nicht gut gehen. Wenn Ihr ein anderes Werk wollt, dann schreibt eines.


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Natürlich will sich ein Farbiger in den USA auch mit der Serie identifizieren. Es geht also auch und mutmaßlich primär um die Ansprache an den Großteil der Kunden.


Genau da fängt für mich der grobe Unfug an. Ein Charakter muss nicht sein, wie man selbst, damit man sich damit man sich in ihn hineinversetzen kann. Er muss für den Zuschauer nachvollziehbar geschrieben sein, der Rest sind Oberflächlichkeiten und völlig egal. Ich muss keine Frau sein um Ellen Ripleys Verhalten zu verstehen, ich kann mit ihr mitfiebern, weil die Filme (bis dahin) ein nachvollziehbare Charakterdarstellung zeigen.



facehugger schrieb:


> Warum denn nicht? Wir haben in unserer Jugend doch alle "Mist" gebaut oder etwa nicht


  Was hast du denn so gemacht, als du noch 1000 Jahre alt warst?


----------



## facehugger (5. September 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn so gemacht, als du noch 1000 Jahre alt warst?


Och, das würde ganze Bücher füllen. So etwa 1000 Seiten dick 

Gruß


----------



## Birdy84 (5. September 2022)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Es braucht keinen Kontext wenn man im Jahr 2022 eine Rolle mit einer anderen Hautfarbe als weiß besetzt. Hier weicht man von der adaptierten Vorlage ab. So what? Das ist völlig normal und passiert ständig.


Soll "passiert ständig" dein Argument sein?



Nuallan schrieb:


> Die Bücher sind uralt. Aus einer anderen Zeit. Wir leben aber nicht mehr in dieser Zeit.


Ich will jetzt nicht wieder alles bis ins Detail aufrollen, es bleibt dabei, dass man sich erklären muss, wenn man das stimmige Ausgangsmaterial ändert. Und es sollte auch klar sein, dass Amazon die Rollen nicht so besetzt hat, weil deren Geschichte dann besser funktioniert, sondern aus einem rein politischen Grund.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Hat Amazon hier übertrieben, wenn sie das gleich bei drei Rassen machen? Ja, vielleicht. Würde ich die Serie deswegen auch nur geringfügig schlechter bewerten? Nein. Es juckt mich einfach nicht, weil ich weder Hardcore-Fan noch Rassist bin. Alle drei machen ihren Job für mich gut, Lenny Henry sogar sehr gut. Gerne mehr davon.


Auch wenn es dir egal ist, wirst du doch vielleicht trotzdem die Gegenargumente verstehen können. Schließlich wird die Geschichte für dich dadurch nicht schlechter (eher besser).


----------



## Kaboooom (6. September 2022)

Elon Musk scheint  kein Freund der Serie zu sein und macht auch deutlich warum:

"Tolkien is turning in his grave",  "Almost every male character so far is a coward, a jerk or both. Only Galadriel is brave, smart and nice."








						Elon Musk slams The Rings of Power show: “Tolkien is turning in his grave” - Dexerto
					

Tesla founder and CEO Elon Musk recently expressed his displeasure at the Rings of Power series, saying Tolkien was "turning in his grave."




					www.dexerto.com
				






Nuallan schrieb:


> Es braucht keinen Kontext wenn man im Jahr 2022 eine Rolle mit einer anderen Hautfarbe als weiß besetzt.


Die große öffentliche Erregung darüber legt einen anderen Schluss nahe. Offensichtlich bedarf es Erklärungen.


Nuallan schrieb:


> Die Bücher sind uralt. Aus einer anderen Zeit. Wir leben aber nicht mehr in dieser Zeit.


Inwiefern "muss" oder "sollte" zum Beispiel der Stoff der Ilias inhaltlich für eine Umsetzung in der heutigen Zeit angepasst werden? Abseits von Jugendschutzgründen versteht sich. Der Text ist weit über 2.000 Jahre alt, Tolkiens Erstausgaben sind dagegen fast druckfrisch.
Wolfgangs Petersens Umsetzung (Troja, 2004) war sicher keine akkurate Aufarbeitung des Stoffes und hatte das auch gar nicht zum Ziel, aber die gefühlte Notwendigkeit zur ideologischen Anpassung des Inhaltes dürfte kein Grund dafür gewesen sein.


----------



## Gast1662973802 (6. September 2022)

Zumal wir hier von einem zeitlosen Werk reden. Wäre Tolkiens Werk ein Stück Zeitgeist, so wäre es nicht so brillant gealtert. 

Das wird diese Serie nicht tun.


----------



## SanchoBanano (7. September 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Man hätte an dieser Stelle doch einfach eine schwarze Menschenfrau nehmen können? Aber das hätte euch zwei Gestalten dann wohl wieder sauer aufgestoßen, weil weißer Mann und schwarze Frau



Was hätte mich daran sauer aufstoßen sollen?
Mir ist so was egal, soll doch jeder nach seiner Fasson glücklich werden. 


Auf die Serie bezogen, stört es mich vielleicht einfach nicht, weil ich kein riesen Fan bin, der alle Bücher studiert hat, ich war auch zu faul mehr als 10 Worte Sindarin zu lernen und selbst die hab ich mittlerweile wieder vergessen.
Dann gibt´s da halt jetzt farbige Elfen, so what, kann ja trotzdem ein guter Charakter innerhalb der Serie sein.


----------

